# Vorrei discutere seriamente ... si può?



## Quibbelqurz (4 Giugno 2010)

*Vorrei discutere seriamente ... si può?*

Dunque, ho sostenuto una lunghissima riflessione, dove è "rinata" la vecchia idea di tornare alle origini di questo forum. Anche perché volente o nolente siamo in pochi e le questioni sono tante, e anche se volessimo, non siamo mai in grado di sapere chi ha detto cosa in quale contesto.

In altre parole, da circa due anni esiste la famosa sentenza della cassazione, che scagiona i gestori di forum dalle responsabilità personali in caso di diffamazione, allusione, offesa e quant'altro, in quanto un forum non è paragonabile a un prodotto di stampa ecc ecc, e perché comunque sono direttamente responsabili gli autori dei vari articoli. Tutto il materiale della sentenza si trova qui.

Io personalmente mi sono stufato di fare il poliziotto, anche perché ci sono solo occasionalmente, e le cose si dicono comunque. Chi non le dice chiaro e tondo, vela le parole con allusioni di ogni genere, e poi in fondo sono più offensive di prima.

Visto che i cloni entrano a _grappoli_ (come li ha chiamato qualcuno) e veramente non mi interessa se qualcuno è clone o meno, e visto che il ban è un giochino da bambini che funzionerebbe solo con persone ragionevoli (che poi ovviamente non sono mai candidati di questa misura), vorrei togliere la moderazione attiva e intervenire soltanto nel caso venisse segnalato un messaggio. Ovvio che poi ci saranno nuovamente gli scamazzi per un nonnulla, chi si offende chi no, e chi trolla e chi è il re dell'universo.

Premetto che non sarà possibile tornare all'anonimato completo. La legge  richiede che la gente si iscrive, ma si può fare senza i paletti vari.  La registrazione e verifica email tornerebbe formale, cioè N nick per  ogni email valida. Le email valide sono l'unico meccanismo per bloccare  gli spambot con i pornazzi, quindi non si toglierebbe.

Aggiungo che non ho parlato con nessuno dello Staff, ma mi pare sia necessario di riprovarci almeno per vedere se possiamo dedicare il nostro tempo alle nostre cose e lasciare le fluttuazioni del forum tradimento.net a se stesso. Non lo vedo come un abbandono, ma come dare ancora una volta la possibilità di autoregolazione, senza che si debba spendere tempo ed energie in un progetto che non si potrà mai seguire fino in fondo. Con tutta la buona volontà.

A voi la parola


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

*seriamente?*

:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2010)

Prima dell'arrivo di "certi utenti" il forum si era ampiamente autoregolato.
Era capitato perfino che fossero postati racconti porno spacciandoli per esperienze di vita e un silenzio totale aveva fatto comprendere che ...non c'era trippa per gatti.
Ora non sono più convinta che si possa tornare a quel tempo perché vi era comunque una moderazione operata dal fondatore del forum che interveniva con una certa energia nei confronti di chi veniva per provocare...oltre che a eliminare post di chi si era confidato troppo e poi peferiva eliminare le confidenze.
Capisco che tuttociò potrebbe avvenire ugualmente dietro segnalazione, ma ....cosa ci sarebbe di diverso da come funziona ora:no:?
Mi pare che la presenza dello staff sia davvero minima come tempo e che per bannare un utente che aveva il solo scopo di provocare si sia impiegato un anno...

Certo che se questo cambiamento facesse rientrare utenti che non finiamo di rimpiangere non potrei che ...:applauso::sci:


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2010)

Probabilmente mi attirerò le ire di qualcuno ma credo che levare la moderazione attiva sia un grosso errore.
Un moderatore a cui far riferimento, che sia comunque presente nel forum ci vuole, non solo per evitare beghe tra utenti/OT/ ecc, ma anche come riferimento per eventuali problemi tecnici.
Anche se ho notato che qui s'interviene diversamente rispetto ad altri forum in cui sono stata.
Comunque come utente per quel che mi riguarda dovete solo badare agli ot (sono una droga), per il resto credo di sapermi regolare a sufficienza da sola. Quindi, sono pronta ad auto-moderarmi.:singleeye:


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

admin Giovanni, tu sai come la penso e non cambio idea. da parte mia hai tutto il mio sostegno.


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :mexican:


detto da te poi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dunque, *ho sostenuto una lunghissima riflessione*, *dove è "rinata" la vecchia idea di tornare alle origini di questo forum.* Anche perché volente o nolente siamo in pochi e le questioni sono tante, e anche se volessimo, non siamo mai in grado di sapere chi ha detto cosa in quale contesto.
> 
> In altre parole, da circa due anni esiste la famosa sentenza della cassazione, che scagiona i gestori di forum dalle responsabilità personali in caso di diffamazione, allusione, offesa e quant'altro, in quanto un forum non è paragonabile a un prodotto di stampa ecc ecc, e perché comunque sono direttamente responsabili gli autori dei vari articoli. Tutto il materiale della sentenza si trova qui.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNOTa4a0xNU



Pero' mi sorge un dubbio rimitivo: cosa lo metti a fare il Tuo socio? :confuso:


Io un suggerimento per il Tuo socio ce l'avrei :cooldue:*: *


IL RICAMO!








EH?:updue: Che ne pensi Giuva'?!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNOTa4a0xNU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Appena sentono odor di carogna, i topi escono dalle fogne eh! :updue::updue:


----------



## Mari' (5 Giugno 2010)

NO comment alla tua (e all'amichetto TUO di "merende" milanesi) volgarita', lascio ai posteri "giudicare".


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2010)

Visti certi utenti fate bene... tanto chi non ragiona non lo farà in ogni caso, inutile rovinarsi il fegato con la moderazione...  qualcuno verrà a chidere giustizia anche senza moderazione:rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

Secondo me va ok così... io frequento da poco il sito... io problemi non ne ho avuti... se un utente dovessi insultarmi e umiliarmi poco me ne fregherebbe...datosi che qui ho raccontata praticamente tutta una parte della mia esistenza son stata io a dare agli altri il modo pert ferirmi e colpirmi con colpi bassi...se la gente lo fa son stata io ad armare certe ami e le persone che si esprimono in modo volgare e picchiano sul personale son solo maleducate per me, quindi degne di poca considerazione e per tali da me verranno considerate...ma io ci metto una buona parte di mio nel concvetto del fornire ad altri prove della mia colpa e segni concreti della mia esistenza....se dico che ho 4 cani, 3 gatti e 2 sorci a casa e qualcuno mi dice  "ma vai a dar da mangiare allo zoo" non è che posso più di tanto lamentarmi: l'ho svelata io l'arca di Noè casalinga!!! E qualcuno che però a certe affermazionic he van sul personale dica "Buonini però, rimettetevi in riga" a me va più che bene...
Faccio poco testo però...non conosco troppo bene le leggi e le relazioni forumistiche!


----------



## Old Aleluja (5 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO comment alla tua (e all'amichetto TUO di "merende" milanesi) volgarita', lascio ai posteri "giudicare".


povera, patetica, disinformata manipolatrice......
ma in effetti cosa ci si può aspettare da una che la parola amicizia non conosce nemmeno il significato..un cobra è più amichevole...:bleah:


----------



## Old Aleluja (5 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> detto da te poi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che vorresti dire ? che non sono serio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Secondo me va ok così... io frequento da poco il sito... io problemi non ne ho avuti... se un utente dovessi insultarmi e umiliarmi poco me ne fregherebbe...datosi che qui ho raccontata praticamente tutta una parte della mia esistenza son stata io a dare agli altri il modo pert ferirmi e colpirmi con colpi bassi...se la gente lo fa son stata io ad armare certe ami e le persone che si esprimono in modo volgare e picchiano sul personale son solo maleducate per me, quindi degne di poca considerazione e per tali da me verranno considerate...ma io ci metto una buona parte di mio nel concvetto del fornire ad altri prove della mia colpa e segni concreti della mia esistenza....se dico che ho 4 cani, 3 gatti e 2 sorci a casa e qualcuno mi dice "ma vai a dar da mangiare allo zoo" non è che posso più di tanto lamentarmi: l'ho svelata io l'arca di Noè casalinga!!! E qualcuno che però a certe affermazionic he van sul personale dica "Buonini però, rimettetevi in riga" a me va più che bene...
> Faccio poco testo però...non conosco troppo bene le leggi e le relazioni forumistiche!


 L'avrei detto anch'io prima di sperimentare di cosa sono capaci certe persone...


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

Persa, non è che io non sia d'accordo con te sul quanto siano indiscreti, cattivi, vigliacchi gli attacchi personali precisi, eseplificativi, taglienti su episodi reali.... però un dato di base c'è e non puoi negarlo: in buona fede ed in assoluta arrendevolezza e con è purezza d'animo si svela spesso qualcosa di noi a gente magari per modi non meritevole, oppure solo mal-educata, oppure anche vigliacca a far uso di armi "improprie"...però ammetterai che certi particolari siam sempre e solo noi a fornirli... il resto sta all'uditorio: chi è mal-educato fa uso per ferire l'altro, chi è ben-educato usa certi indizi e particolari pere capir meglio la personalità altrui... se io di me non avesis parlato nessuno saprebbe cosa sono, ho fatto, vorrei fare... non me la prendoper tanto se mi si dice che son stata una poco di buono... se chi me lo ricorda lo fa in modo che mi faccia male penserò di lui o lei che è in un certo modo... ma le cose che ho vissuto e raccontato le ho vissute e volute raccontar io, come posso poi cancellarle dalal mente altrui se non riesco a cancellarle da me stessa?
Io son d'accordo con te che è veramente schifoso, deprimente, scadente, basso un certo tipo di comportamento però a volte ci mettiamo del nostro... penso che anche se mi trasformassi o dentro fossi sempre stata l'angelo del focolare alcuni di voi continuerebbero a vedermi non con la cenere in volto, le babbucce da camera, i bigodini in testa, un marmocchio al collo e un sorriso felicemente ebete in viso ma come quella in reggicalze senza anello al dito con il mascara sciolto sotto l'occhio in lacrime... tu hai ragione...ma anche questa realtà esiste...
Ammesos che tu non parli di mobbing, stalking o minacce personali gravi e in privato...il che non è mai ammissibile ed esula totalmente dal discorsoc he io facevo...io mi riferivo ai fastidiosi o schifosi o poco tollerabili o solo risibili attacchi che ogni tanto leggo qui tra voi più anziani magari....se c'è di più grave magari non lo so e allora sto zitta e vado dietro la lavagna!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Persa, non è che io non sia d'accordo con te sul quanto siano indiscreti, cattivi, vigliacchi gli attacchi personali precisi, eseplificativi, taglienti su episodi reali.... però un dato di base c'è e non puoi negarlo: in buona fede ed in assoluta arrendevolezza e con è purezza d'animo si svela spesso qualcosa di noi a gente magari per modi non meritevole, oppure solo mal-educata, oppure anche vigliacca a far uso di armi "improprie"...però ammetterai che certi particolari siam sempre e solo noi a fornirli... il resto sta all'uditorio: chi è mal-educato fa uso per ferire l'altro, chi è ben-educato usa certi indizi e particolari pere capir meglio la personalità altrui... se io di me non avesis parlato nessuno saprebbe cosa sono, ho fatto, vorrei fare... non me la prendoper tanto se mi si dice che son stata una poco di buono... se chi me lo ricorda lo fa in modo che mi faccia male penserò di lui o lei che è in un certo modo... ma le cose che ho vissuto e raccontato le ho vissute e volute raccontar io, come posso poi cancellarle dalal mente altrui se non riesco a cancellarle da me stessa?
> Io son d'accordo con te che è veramente schifoso, deprimente, scadente, basso un certo tipo di comportamento però a volte ci mettiamo del nostro... penso che anche se mi trasformassi o dentro fossi sempre stata l'angelo del focolare alcuni di voi continuerebbero a vedermi non con la cenere in volto, le babbucce da camera, i bigodini in testa, un marmocchio al collo e un sorriso felicemente ebete in viso ma come quella in reggicalze senza anello al dito con il mascara sciolto sotto l'occhio in lacrime... tu hai ragione...ma anche questa realtà esiste...
> Ammesso che tu non parli di mobbing, stalking o minacce personali gravi e in privato...il che non è mai ammissibile ed esula totalmente dal discorso che io facevo...io mi riferivo ai fastidiosi o schifosi o poco tollerabili o solo risibili attacchi che ogni tanto leggo qui tra voi più anziani magari....se c'è di più grave magari non lo so e allora sto zitta e vado dietro la lavagna!


 Io non mi riferivo al cattivo gusto provocatorio di un conte nei miei confronti, ma a utenti del passato che hanno fatto di tutto e di più, tipo assumere false identità e raccontarie storie false per carpire la fiducia di alcuni utenti e indurli a dare ulteriori informazioni sulla loro storia in privato da usare poi pubblicamente.
Al tempo non esisteva moderazione e la cosa si è ripetuta più volte e con più utenti.


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mi riferivo al cattivo gusto provocatorio di un conte nei miei confronti, ma a utenti del passato che hanno fatto di tutto e di più, tipo assumere false identità e raccontarie storie false per carpire la fiducia di alcuni utenti e indurli a dare ulteriori informazioni sulla loro storia in privato da usare poi pubblicamente.
> Al tempo non esisteva moderazione e la cosa si è ripetuta più volte e con più utenti.


 Ah... bè, allora viva la moderazione!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Giugno 2010)

*Aggiunta*

A parte della moderazione, che in fondo è soltanto una delle motivazioni di questo post, mi è più caro la missione del forum. Infatti era nato per incontrarsi anonimamente per poter discutere dei problemi del tradimento, senza rivelare la propria identità.

Al momento, tutti gli utenti hanno una determinata identità e non sono più protetti dal velo del totale ignoto. Per ovviare il problema, alcuni utenti si sono fatti più furbi e si creano numerosi account per eludere i controlli. Poi utilizzano questi account per creare situazioni difficili, oppure come porta di servizio per rimanere anonimi.

Cioè qui stiamo a parlare di testimonianze di vita e sentimenti forti, che possono portare qualunque persona in questo luogo sia per indagare, sia per sfogarsi e per trovare consiglio e conforto.

Il punto è che in un forum a circuito chiuso, ci sarà sempre un gruppo di persone che si conoscono, e un gruppo di "nuovi". Sarebbe molto più corretto che un nuovo arrivato non si sente come tale. Quando esiste questo pensare in gruppo, entrare è difficile, sia perché c'è subito qualcuno che sospetta un giro di vita parallela, sia perché i residenti attendono il prossimo.

Voglio dire, da un po' di tempo ci manca la diversità, e sentirsi accolti senza doversi subito giustificare è un diritto del nuovo arrivato. Ci vorrebbe la massa che entra, e che si perda il singolo nella folla.

Un esempio pratico c'è: Facebook. Ci sono milioni di persone che lo visitano, e grazie al numero ingestibile di persone iscritte, ciascuna è perfettamente nascosta e visibile soltanto alle persone che hanno un interesse personale.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2010)

*Giovanni...*

... ci sposiamo? Dai, per simpatia:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> A parte della moderazione, che in fondo è soltanto una delle motivazioni di questo post, mi è più caro la missione del forum. Infatti era nato per incontrarsi anonimamente per poter discutere dei problemi del tradimento, senza rivelare la propria identità.
> 
> Al momento, tutti gli utenti hanno una determinata identità e non sono più protetti dal velo del totale ignoto. Per ovviare il problema, alcuni utenti si sono fatti più furbi e si creano numerosi account per eludere i controlli. Poi utilizzano questi account per creare situazioni difficili, oppure come porta di servizio per rimanere anonimi.
> 
> ...


Non ho capito una parte del tuo scritto chesuppone che ci possa essere qualcuno che non si senta più libero di raccontarsi perché in possesso di un'identità virtuale definita.
Non capisco.
Se io sono P/R cosa mi cambia se mi presento invece come sofia? Se esiste qualcuno che mi conosce personalmente è perché l'ho scelto e l'ho considerata amico...e scriverà di me come a un amico.
Certo se diventassi un'amante ufficiale so che potrei andare soggetta a critiche, ma probabilmente in quel caso non mi interesserebbe parlarne... :mrgreen:

Mi pare che i cloni non esistano per sentirsi più a proprio agio, ma principalmente per provocare con stile "regolamento dei conti" ...naturale che, in queste condizioni, i nuovi arrivati che appaiono provocatori e poco credibili vengano accolti con diffidenza.
Del resto in tempi non sospetti, al mio ingresso nel forum mi era stato detto che non sembravo crivere come una ultracinquantenne ( non era solo per le k, che, ignorante di forum, credevo fossero d'uso come negli sms...).


----------



## xfactor (6 Giugno 2010)

Mi ricordo un vecchio amico del forum che ai tempi avevo creato , avevo gli stessi problemi che leggo quì, avevo demandato ad utenti più vecchi  fare i moderatori ( un disastro) chiedendogli un consiglio lui mi disse ..... si ma chi controlla i controllori?

Dopo un pò di tempo chiusi il forum anche a discapito di chi si era sempre comportato bene..... che dirti? Il forum và vissuto per quello che è , una enorme pattuniera dove dentro puoi anche trovare cose non andate a male!

Quando ti stufi di prenderti del pirla è il tempo di mollare!

Ciao Ciao!

( tra un mesetto torno a vedere come butta)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Giugno 2010)

Un simpaticone uso a raffinate metafore... :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2010)

Be' ha visto le stesse cose che ho visto io.

---

Volevo dire che vorrei che il forum fosse una piazza piena di gente, anziché un convento


----------



## Amarax (6 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> A parte della moderazione, che in fondo è soltanto una delle motivazioni di questo post, *mi è più caro la missione del forum. Infatti era nato per incontrarsi anonimamente per poter discutere dei problemi del tradimento, senza rivelare la propria identità*.
> 
> Al momento, tutti gli utenti hanno una determinata identità e non sono più protetti dal velo del totale ignoto. Per ovviare il problema, alcuni utenti si sono fatti più furbi e si creano numerosi account per eludere i controlli. Poi utilizzano questi account per creare situazioni difficili, oppure come porta di servizio per rimanere anonimi.
> 
> ...


 

Giò...mi piaci proprio!


----------



## Amarax (6 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' ha visto le stesse cose che ho visto io.
> 
> ---
> 
> *Volevo dire che vorrei che il forum fosse una piazza piena di gente, anziché un convento*


 
:up:vero...e poi c'è un po' di nervosismo, lo sento addosso e non riesco a parlare di un problemuccio :singleeye:


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dunque, ho sostenuto una lunghissima riflessione, dove è "rinata" la vecchia idea di tornare alle origini di questo forum. Anche perché volente o nolente siamo in pochi e le questioni sono tante, e anche se volessimo, non siamo mai in grado di sapere chi ha detto cosa in quale contesto.
> 
> In altre parole, da circa due anni esiste la famosa sentenza della cassazione, che scagiona i gestori di forum dalle responsabilità personali in caso di diffamazione, allusione, offesa e quant'altro, in quanto un forum non è paragonabile a un prodotto di stampa ecc ecc, e perché comunque sono direttamente responsabili gli autori dei vari articoli. Tutto il materiale della sentenza si trova qui.
> 
> ...


Io ho frequentato un sacco di forum e mio caro admin, devo dirti che qui le cose hanno sempre funzionato meglio che da altre parti. Per conto mio puoi dedicarti di più ai tuoi passatempi preferiti e meno al forum senza troppi grattacapi.

E poi non ti preoccupare, la legge sono io. Se mi dai i gradi, ti faccio da vigilantes. :mexican:


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2010)

*Una sorta di "spione"*



Kid ha detto:


> Io ho frequentato un sacco di forum e mio caro admin, devo dirti che qui le cose hanno sempre funzionato meglio che da altre parti. Per conto mio puoi dedicarti di più ai tuoi passatempi preferiti e meno al forum senza troppi grattacapi.
> 
> *E poi non ti preoccupare, la legge sono io. Se mi dai i gradi, ti faccio da vigilantes.* :mexican:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg


----------



## Mari' (6 Giugno 2010)

Seriamente, ci sono novita'?

Avete deciso qualcosa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2010)

Non abbiamo deciso nulla. Questa discussione serve per sondare il terreno, ma forse anche il mare, in previsione della marea nera


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Giugno 2010)

Non riesco a capire che cosa ci sia di male nell'avere una identità ormai precisa e far parte di un gruppo ristretto in cui un nuovo utente a fatica riesce ad inserirsi proprio perchè si trova non accetto o tra gente che tra sè si conosce e in tal modo già potenzialmente escluso.... a me non è successo...io al principio mi sentivo un pesce fuor d'acqua...son stata sia pesantemente attaccata ma anche chi mi attaccava si accorgeva se mancavo e non davo notizie da giorni (dal che con la elementare logica del 2 + 2 riuscivo a comprendere che quelli/e che vedevo come orchi invece avevano il loro strano modo di prender a cuore la mia storia e amorevolmente coccolarmi a suon di cazzottoni!) sia abbracciata..... per mesi intervenivo solo nel mio 3d....per mesi son stata solo aiutata da un forum che già sembrava chiuso... ora anche io intervengo e mi sono in parte inserita (anche se ovviamente capisco poco certe scaramucce, certi sottintesi e tanto tanto di voi non so)... 
Io credo stia al singolo usare al meglio questo posto....entraci, uscire, aiutare, esser aiutato, cazzeggiare o dir sul serio.... io credo che in questo posto ristretto avete fatto il bene...che ne so...di quante persone? 1...2 ...3....anche 10? di più? mio di sicuro..... se diventasse un posto di massa, una succursale di f.b. da te citato, io (e altri come me) non saremmo mi entrati.... 
Quando entrai io lessi alcune storie, per 2 o 3 gg. non ricordo...e mi colpì proprio la serietà con cui non 50 ma 10 persone al massimo rispondevano agliinterventi, ricordandosi dei pregressi della persona, dicendogli "ma guarda, 3 mesi fa dicevi la tal cosa ed ora dici tal altra", quais ci fosse una memoria storica dell'altro, unico indizio dell'interesse che alcuni portavano per altri....ho creduto: o mi lapidano o mi aiutano...sentivo le pietre, ma capivo che le tiravate solo se mi avvicinavo, se mi allontanavo no, tendevate a farmi riavvicinare... ed anche di me ora si ha memoria storica...ed io per meglio cpire perchè X rispondeva a me certe cose - ricordo - che andavo a cercare i 3d da lui/lei aperti, per capire la sua storia, per capire quanto il vissuto di quella persona potesse farmi sembrare il suo intervento prezioso come l'acqua nel deserto....
Io non lo vedo un problema, quindi...ma la marcia in più di questo forum...

p.s.: scusate se scrivo un pò alla Micheluzzo pur se la tesi di laurea l'ho fatta con (e non su) Anita Garibaldi ma son appena tornata dal lavoro e meglio di così non mi riesce!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire che cosa ci sia di male nell'avere una identità ormai precisa e far parte di un gruppo ristretto in cui un nuovo utente a fatica riesce ad inserirsi proprio perchè si trova non accetto o tra gente che tra sè si conosce e in tal modo già potenzialmente escluso.... a me non è successo...io al principio mi sentivo un pesce fuor d'acqua...son stata sia pesantemente attaccata ma anche chi mi attaccava si accorgeva se mancavo e non davo notizie da giorni (dal che con la elementare logica del 2 + 2 riuscivo a comprendere che quelli/e che vedevo come orchi invece avevano il loro strano modo di prender a cuore la mia storia e amorevolmente coccolarmi a suon di cazzottoni!) sia abbracciata..... per mesi intervenivo solo nel mio 3d....per mesi son stata solo aiutata da un forum che già sembrava chiuso... ora anche io intervengo e mi sono in parte inserita (anche se ovviamente capisco poco certe scaramucce, certi sottintesi e tanto tanto di voi non so)...
> Io credo stia al singolo usare al meglio questo posto....entraci, uscire, aiutare, esser aiutato, cazzeggiare o dir sul serio.... io credo che in questo posto ristretto avete fatto il bene...che ne so...di quante persone? 1...2 ...3....anche 10? di più? mio di sicuro..... se diventasse un posto di massa, una succursale di f.b. da te citato, io (e altri come me) non saremmo mi entrati....
> *Quando entrai io lessi alcune storie, per 2 o 3 gg. non ricordo...e mi colpì proprio la serietà con cui non 50 ma 10 persone al massimo rispondevano agliinterventi, ricordandosi dei pregressi della persona, dicendogli "ma guarda, 3 mesi fa dicevi la tal cosa ed ora dici tal altra", quais ci fosse una memoria storica dell'altro, unico indizio dell'interesse che alcuni portavano per altri....ho creduto: o mi lapidano o mi aiutano...*sentivo le pietre, ma capivo che le tiravate solo se mi avvicinavo, se mi allontanavo no, tendevate a farmi riavvicinare... ed anche di me ora si ha memoria storica...ed io per meglio cpire perchè X rispondeva a me certe cose - ricordo - che andavo a cercare i 3d da lui/lei aperti, per capire la sua storia, per capire quanto il vissuto di quella persona potesse farmi sembrare il suo intervento prezioso come l'acqua nel deserto....
> Io non lo vedo un problema, quindi...ma la marcia in più di questo forum...
> ...


 :up:
E già funziona proprio così...


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)

MAH!

Aspettiamo a domani quando il resta della famiglia si colleghera' :leggi::cooldue:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire che cosa ci sia di male nell'avere una identità ormai precisa e far parte di un gruppo ristretto in cui un nuovo utente a fatica riesce ad inserirsi proprio perchè si trova non accetto o tra gente che tra sè si conosce e in tal modo già potenzialmente escluso.... a me non è successo...io al principio mi sentivo un pesce fuor d'acqua...son stata sia pesantemente attaccata ma anche chi mi attaccava si accorgeva se mancavo e non davo notizie da giorni (dal che con la elementare logica del 2 + 2 riuscivo a comprendere che quelli/e che vedevo come orchi invece avevano il loro strano modo di prender a cuore la mia storia e amorevolmente coccolarmi a suon di cazzottoni!) sia abbracciata..... per mesi intervenivo solo nel mio 3d....per mesi son stata solo aiutata da un forum che già sembrava chiuso... ora anche io intervengo e mi sono in parte inserita (anche se ovviamente capisco poco certe scaramucce, certi sottintesi e tanto tanto di voi non so)...
> Io credo stia al singolo usare al meglio questo posto....entraci, uscire, aiutare, esser aiutato, cazzeggiare o dir sul serio.... io credo che in questo posto ristretto avete fatto il bene...che ne so...di quante persone? 1...2 ...3....anche 10? di più? mio di sicuro..... se diventasse un posto di massa, una succursale di f.b. da te citato, io (e altri come me) non saremmo mi entrati....
> Quando entrai io lessi alcune storie, per 2 o 3 gg. non ricordo...e mi colpì proprio la serietà con cui non 50 ma 10 persone al massimo rispondevano agliinterventi, ricordandosi dei pregressi della persona, dicendogli "ma guarda, 3 mesi fa dicevi la tal cosa ed ora dici tal altra", quais ci fosse una memoria storica dell'altro, unico indizio dell'interesse che alcuni portavano per altri....ho creduto: o mi lapidano o mi aiutano...sentivo le pietre, ma capivo che le tiravate solo se mi avvicinavo, se mi allontanavo no, tendevate a farmi riavvicinare... ed anche di me ora si ha memoria storica...ed io per meglio cpire perchè X rispondeva a me certe cose - ricordo - che andavo a cercare i 3d da lui/lei aperti, per capire la sua storia, per capire quanto il vissuto di quella persona potesse farmi sembrare il suo intervento prezioso come l'acqua nel deserto....
> Io non lo vedo un problema, quindi...ma la marcia in più di questo forum...
> ...


bel post che condivido parola per parola


----------



## Mari' (7 Giugno 2010)

Ma dove sono finiti tutti gli/le utenti?:no:

Ora che servirebbe l'opinione di tutti disertano? :uhoh:

La gente e' strana :singleeye:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb6Zp-bSHuE


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma dove sono finiti tutti gli/le utenti?:no:
> 
> Ora che servirebbe l'opinione di tutti disertano? :uhoh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire che cosa ci sia di male nell'avere una identità ormai precisa e far parte di un gruppo ristretto in cui un nuovo utente a fatica riesce ad inserirsi proprio perchè si trova non accetto o tra gente che tra sè si conosce e in tal modo già potenzialmente escluso.... a me non è successo...io al principio mi sentivo un pesce fuor d'acqua...son stata sia pesantemente attaccata ma anche chi mi attaccava si accorgeva se mancavo e non davo notizie da giorni (dal che con la elementare logica del 2 + 2 riuscivo a comprendere che quelli/e che vedevo come orchi invece avevano il loro strano modo di prender a cuore la mia storia e amorevolmente coccolarmi a suon di cazzottoni!) sia abbracciata..... per mesi intervenivo solo nel mio 3d....per mesi son stata solo aiutata da un forum che già sembrava chiuso... ora anche io intervengo e mi sono in parte inserita (anche se ovviamente capisco poco certe scaramucce, certi sottintesi e tanto tanto di voi non so)...
> Io credo stia al singolo usare al meglio questo posto....entraci, uscire, aiutare, esser aiutato, cazzeggiare o dir sul serio.... io credo che in questo posto ristretto avete fatto il bene...che ne so...di quante persone? 1...2 ...3....anche 10? di più? mio di sicuro..... se diventasse un posto di massa, una succursale di f.b. da te citato, io (e altri come me) non saremmo mi entrati....
> Quando entrai io lessi alcune storie, per 2 o 3 gg. non ricordo...e mi colpì proprio la serietà con cui non 50 ma 10 persone al massimo rispondevano agliinterventi, ricordandosi dei pregressi della persona, dicendogli "ma guarda, 3 mesi fa dicevi la tal cosa ed ora dici tal altra", quais ci fosse una memoria storica dell'altro, unico indizio dell'interesse che alcuni portavano per altri....ho creduto: o mi lapidano o mi aiutano...sentivo le pietre, ma capivo che le tiravate solo se mi avvicinavo, se mi allontanavo no, tendevate a farmi riavvicinare... ed anche di me ora si ha memoria storica...ed io per meglio cpire perchè X rispondeva a me certe cose - ricordo - che andavo a cercare i 3d da lui/lei aperti, per capire la sua storia, per capire quanto il vissuto di quella persona potesse farmi sembrare il suo intervento prezioso come l'acqua nel deserto....
> Io non lo vedo un problema, quindi...ma la marcia in più di questo forum...
> ...


ampiamente scusata, suor tinkerbell


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dunque, ho sostenuto una lunghissima riflessione, dove è "rinata" la vecchia idea di tornare alle origini di questo forum. Anche perché volente o nolente siamo in pochi e le questioni sono tante, e anche se volessimo, non siamo mai in grado di sapere chi ha detto cosa in quale contesto.
> 
> In altre parole, da circa due anni esiste la famosa sentenza della cassazione, che scagiona i gestori di forum dalle responsabilità personali in caso di diffamazione, allusione, offesa e quant'altro, in quanto un forum non è paragonabile a un prodotto di stampa ecc ecc, e perché comunque sono direttamente responsabili gli autori dei vari articoli. Tutto il materiale della sentenza si trova qui.
> 
> ...


 Sarebbe pure ora di tornare alle origini...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

Buttate fuori Moltimodi:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

*ne rimarrà uno solo...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Buttate fuori Moltimodi:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


...e speriamo che non sia quel pesce lesso di Lambert:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...e speriamo che non sia quel pesce lesso di Lambert:unhappy:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vero... che merdaccia di attore!


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' ha visto le stesse cose che ho visto io.
> 
> ---
> 
> Volevo dire che vorrei che il forum fosse una piazza piena di gente, anziché un convento


Ah, adesso ho capito perchè mi hai chiamata suora.... non intendevo dire che meno siamo e meglio stiamo... intendevo dire che NEL MIO CASO ha avuto il ruolo di catalizzatore proprio il fatto che entravo in un teatro di provincia gremito di gente e non nella Wembley Arena... io mi mettevo a nudo perchè avevo bisogno di aiuto, ma vedevo molti/e in magliette e pantaloncini, altri nudi come me, alcuni in bikini, altri in monokini....pochi o nessuno vestito di tutto punto, cravatta al collo... ho capito che era un luogo di sofferenze personali  ma anche di gioia per i successi altrui, ho visto che qualcuno attaccava solo per spirito di esser contrario alle idee condivise dai più ma la maggioranza apportata propri casi pratici, che mi aiutavano da una parte a capire, dall'altra a sentirmi meno esposta.... a me or farebeb poco differenza scendere nelal Wembley...ai tempi non avrei mai comprato il biglietto per quel posto... è difficile farsi gli affari altrui cercando di portar aiuto, o conforto, o attaccandop ai fini della reazione altrui, perchè metti del tuo...... se questo posto diventasse un carnaio non penso ci sarebbe più spazio per il nuovo saingolo, non nl modo in cui il nuovo singolo viene sempre accolto.....e non parlo di accondiscendenza, parlo di CONSIDERAZIONE..... perchè se non son d'accordo con X e anche ci pizzichiamo, il fatto stesso di perderci tempo pur qualcosa significherà.....o no?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vero... che merdaccia di attore!


Pensa che sfiga, un immortale di merda!


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2010)

Io semplicemente vorrei capire da cosa nascono tutte queste menate... da un (probabilmente) momentaneo calo di utenti?

Ma suvvia, chissenefrega, può succedere... e comunque diciamocelo chiaro e tondo: questo forum è sempre stato un club privè, una sorta di anonima alcolisti dove una cerchia di persona ristretta faceva da cuore del gruppo e tutti i nuovi arrivati dovevano sudare per entrare in confidenza. Insomma, non siamo su un forum di videogiochi, gli argomenti trattati sono delicati e la gente (a parte quelli che devono scrivere tesi) non viene qui giusto per passarsi il tempo.

E poi abbiate fede che nel periodo estivo le corna fioccano, io mi aspetto un'ondata di lavoro! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensa che sfiga, un immortale di merda!


beh si... ma figurati se non andrebbero così le cose... la legge di Murphy applicata all'immortalità:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io semplicemente vorrei capire da cosa nascono tutte queste menate... da un (probabilmente) momentaneo calo di utenti?
> 
> Ma suvvia, chissenefrega, può succedere... e comunque diciamocelo chiaro e tondo: questo forum è sempre stato un club privè, una sorta di anonima alcolisti dove una cerchia di persona ristretta faceva da cuore del gruppo e tutti i nuovi arrivati dovevano sudare per entrare in confidenza. Insomma, *non siamo su un forum di videogiochi, gli argomenti trattati sono delicati* e la gente (a parte quelli che devono scrivere tesi) non viene qui giusto per passarsi il tempo.
> 
> E poi abbiate fede che nel periodo estivo le corna fioccano, io mi aspetto un'ondata di lavoro! :rotfl:


certe volte sono più seri i forum di videogiochi... lo so per certo, li frequento :carneval:


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certe volte sono più seri i forum di videogiochi... lo so per certo, li frequento :carneval:



OT

HWUPGRADE o ICC? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> OT
> 
> HWUPGRADE o ICC? :mrgreen:


everyeye.it :mrgreen: Sono Bonimba :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh si... ma figurati se non andrebbero così le cose... la legge di Murphy applicata all'immortalità:carneval:


:sposi:


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> everyeye.it :mrgreen: Sono Bonimba :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :sposi:


landesina::sposi:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:


 Mediamente, circa venti anni in più dell'età media dei frequentatori... :carneval:


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mediamente, circa venti anni in più dell'età media dei frequentatori... :carneval:


Dev'essere un vanto per te! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dev'essere un vanto per te! :rotfl:


no, è un dato di fatto!


----------



## Iris (8 Giugno 2010)

In effetti fare il gendarme non è piacevole. Capisco che l'Admin ne abbia piene le scatole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io semplicemente vorrei capire da cosa nascono tutte queste menate... da un (probabilmente) momentaneo calo di utenti?
> 
> Ma suvvia, chissenefrega, può succedere... e comunque diciamocelo chiaro e tondo: questo forum è sempre stato un club privè, una sorta di anonima alcolisti dove una cerchia di persona ristretta faceva da cuore del gruppo e tutti i nuovi arrivati dovevano sudare per entrare in confidenza. Insomma, non siamo su un forum di videogiochi, gli argomenti trattati sono delicati e la gente (a parte quelli che devono scrivere tesi) non viene qui giusto per passarsi il tempo.
> 
> E poi abbiate fede che nel periodo estivo le corna fioccano, *io mi aspetto un'ondata di lavoro!* :rotfl:


Ottimista...


----------



## ranatan (8 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Aggiungo che non ho parlato con nessuno dello Staff, ma mi pare sia necessario di riprovarci almeno per vedere se possiamo dedicare il nostro tempo alle nostre cose e lasciare le fluttuazioni del forum tradimento.net a se stesso. Non lo vedo come un abbandono, ma come dare ancora una volta la possibilità di autoregolazione, senza che si debba spendere tempo ed energie in un progetto che non si potrà mai seguire fino in fondo. Con tutta la buona volontà.
> 
> A voi la parola


Non so, secondo me ultimamente qualche ban è stato esagerato (vedi Papero, Alce).
In ogni caso credo che una moderazione sia necessaria.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarebbe pure ora di tornare alle origini...


+1



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah, adesso ho capito perchè mi hai chiamata suora.... non intendevo dire che meno siamo e meglio stiamo... intendevo dire che NEL MIO CASO ha avuto il ruolo di catalizzatore proprio il fatto che entravo in un teatro di provincia gremito di gente e non nella Wembley Arena... io mi mettevo a nudo perchè avevo bisogno di aiuto, ma vedevo molti/e in magliette e pantaloncini, altri nudi come me, alcuni in bikini, altri in monokini....pochi o nessuno vestito di tutto punto, cravatta al collo... ho capito che era un luogo di sofferenze personali  ma anche di gioia per i successi altrui, ho visto che qualcuno attaccava solo per spirito di esser contrario alle idee condivise dai più ma la maggioranza apportata propri casi pratici, che mi aiutavano da una parte a capire, dall'altra a sentirmi meno esposta.... a me or farebeb poco differenza scendere nelal Wembley...ai tempi non avrei mai comprato il biglietto per quel posto... è difficile farsi gli affari altrui cercando di portar aiuto, o conforto, o attaccandop ai fini della reazione altrui, perchè metti del tuo...... se questo posto diventasse un carnaio non penso ci sarebbe più spazio per il nuovo saingolo, non nl modo in cui il nuovo singolo viene sempre accolto.....e non parlo di accondiscendenza, parlo di CONSIDERAZIONE..... perchè se non son d'accordo con X e anche ci pizzichiamo, il fatto stesso di perderci tempo pur qualcosa significherà.....o no?


l'ho capito pure io, ma era una battuta sfortunatamente riuscita 



Iris ha detto:


> In effetti fare il gendarme non è piacevole. Capisco che l'Admin ne abbia piene le scatole.


Non è che ho fatto molto - ho letto i post e cercato di comprendere. Il più delle volte non ho fatto nulla, e a tal punto mi è venuto l'idea che si potrebbe anche non moderare.


ranatan ha detto:


> Non so, secondo me ultimamente qualche ban è stato esagerato (vedi Papero, Alce).
> In ogni caso credo che una moderazione sia necessaria.


Per me qualche ban è stato incomprensibile, ma anche perché non conosco il retroscena (messaggi privati, email e filo pluriennale) né le persone, e perché non ho indagato e chiesto spiegazioni.

Ma la questione è: chi sono io per giudicare gli altri? E, la moderazione è veramente indispensabile? Sono domande che rinascono con la stessa frequenza in cui abbiamo deciso di introdurre la moderazione.

E' vero che la moderazione ha reso il forum un posto più vivibile, ma è anche vero che sia diventato un convento. Non c'è una moria, il numero di visitatori c'è, ma manca il tumulto del mercato. Insomma, è noioso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> +1
> 
> 
> l'ho capito pure io, ma era una battuta sfortunatamente riuscita
> ...


 Dei tumulti che hanno portato alla moderazione faccio volentieri a meno...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dei tumulti che hanno portato alla moderazione faccio volentieri a meno...


D0accordo. Me è un fatto reale che ora ad esempio si riesce a parlare senza che vi sia (in questo istante) la moderazione. C'è il timore del ban? Non credo proprio. Credo però che la frase: "questo forum è moderato" abbia influito sul modo di comunicazione. C'è il freno alla lingua.

Guarda che io molte volte ho paura che Fedi o Bruja mi buttano fuori, e lo possono fare tranquillamente. Parlo spesso al limite del possibile. Se lo facessi meno, mi sentirei più asciutto del deserto.

Insomma, noto che per discutere bene bisogna anche poter usare parole forti. Ma bisogna stare attento a non abusare delle parole forti per indurre il caos.

Se venisse a mancare "questo forum è moderato", temo che viene poi interpretato "posso dire quel che voglio a danno di chiunque", e questo non è assolutamente positivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> D0accordo. Me è un fatto reale che ora ad esempio si riesce a parlare senza che vi sia (in questo istante) la moderazione. C'è il timore del ban? Non credo proprio. Credo però che la frase: "questo forum è moderato" abbia influito sul modo di comunicazione. C'è il freno alla lingua.
> 
> Guarda che io molte volte ho paura che Fedi o Bruja mi buttano fuori, e lo possono fare tranquillamente. Parlo spesso al limite del possibile. Se lo facessi meno, mi sentirei più asciutto del deserto.
> 
> ...


 Ma io concordo ...del resto se ci fossero troll in attesa della sospensione della moderazione per creare il caos...si potrebbe ripristinare, no?


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2010)

*Idea!*

Perche' non facciamo un "Referendum" come facemmo per la moderazione?

Cosi tutti potranno esprimersi sul "Pro" o "Contro" la moderazione, mi sembra una soluzione democratica, o no?


----------



## aristocat (8 Giugno 2010)

*Chapeau...*



Admin ha detto:


> Dunque, ho sostenuto una lunghissima riflessione, dove è "rinata" la vecchia idea di tornare alle origini di questo forum. Anche perché volente o nolente siamo in pochi e le questioni sono tante, e anche se volessimo, non siamo mai in grado di sapere chi ha detto cosa in quale contesto. [...]
> Io personalmente mi sono stufato di fare il poliziotto, anche perché ci sono solo occasionalmente, *e le cose si dicono comunque. Chi non le dice chiaro e tondo, vela le parole con allusioni di ogni genere, e poi in fondo sono più offensive di prima.*[...]
> Visto che i cloni entrano a _grappoli_ (come li ha chiamato qualcuno) *e veramente non mi interessa se qualcuno è clone o meno, e visto che il ban è un giochino da bambini che funzionerebbe solo con persone ragionevoli *(che poi ovviamente non sono mai candidati di questa misura), vorrei togliere la moderazione attiva e intervenire soltanto nel caso venisse segnalato un messaggio. Ovvio che poi ci saranno nuovamente gli scamazzi per un nonnulla, chi si offende chi no, e chi trolla e chi è il re dell'universo.
> [...]
> ...


... al buonsenso, franchezza e umiltà di questa proposta.
:up:


----------



## aristocat (9 Giugno 2010)

Favorevole anche all'intervento di staff "dietro segnalazione" (come ipotizzato da admin). 

Consentirebbe un risparmio di tempo agli amministratori che non devono così scorrersi tutti-ma-proprio-tutti i 3d del forum. 
Allo stesso tempo eviterebbe inutili derive trash in certe discussioni...

ari


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*Admin e Utenza*

Io sono per la totale libertà e tolleranza, il che significa tuttavia, tradotto in parole semplici, che il rispetto della libertà d'opinione e di espressione deve coincidere con quella altrui!
Stasera ho letto un po' di forum... e non sono certissima che si sia perfettamente allineati su queste direttive, ma sono ottimista e spero che sia solo una giornata no...
Quanto al rispetto generico doveroso, sappiamo che l'offesa e la parola greve é sempre dietro l'angolo... per cui speriamo che dietro l'angolo ci siano sempre persone che hanno più educazione degli eventuali provocatori... e questa regola la ribadiamo da anni!
Una sola cosa mi vede completamente contraria... l'offesa pesante e mirata... quella non é tollerabile perché questo forum offre ospitalità e salvaguardia a tutti, quindi un minimo di calmiere sarà comunque sempre possibile, e se non potrà essere regolare, continuativo e quotidiano... poco male, qui vige il volontariato non il turnismo e ci si adeguerà.  
D'altronde esiste un regolamento che, se letto con attenzione, contiene già in sé le regole basilari per non avere bisogno di "guardiani"... in fondo siamo tutti adulti, forse alcuni lo sono in modo creativo e pittoresco, ma il buonsenso di lasciar cadere una discussione sterile, una provocazione inutile, o una definizione sgradevole, dovrebbe essere abbastanza semplice come regola standard.
Spesso abbiamo molta più intelligenza di quanta ne usiamo abitualmente e dovremmo solo stimarci quel tanto che permetta alla nostra mente di fruirne a pieno.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2010)

Ma la gallina vecchia fa sempre buon brodo?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la gallina vecchia fa sempre buon brodo?:carneval:


 Si potrebbe provare a metterla in pentola... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si potrebbe provare a metterla in pentola... :carneval:


A pressione così siamo certi non abbia scampo:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A pressione così siamo certi non abbia scampo:carneval:


 ovvio... e a fuoco lento, per una cottura migliore :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ovvio... e a fuoco lento, per una cottura migliore :carneval:


Immagina che fine di merda tra una carota e un sedano:unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Immagina che fine di merda tra una carota e un sedano:unhappy::carneval:


 Beh si... direi proprio... :unhappy: poi odio il sedano, davvero :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh si... direi proprio... :unhappy: poi odio il sedano, davvero :carneval:


A casa mia si diceva che il sedano avesse certe proprietà... solevano ripetere ai maschi "Eh pappa appiu!":rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A casa mia si diceva che il sedano avesse certe proprietà... solevano ripetere ai maschi "Eh pappa appiu!":rotfl:


leggende metropolitane... per questo lo odio :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> leggende metropolitane... per questo lo odio :carneval:


Secondo mio fratello funziona solo se riesci a ingerirlo intero e ti finisce dritto sull'uccello:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo mio fratello funziona solo se riesci a ingerirlo intero e ti finisce dritto sull'uccello:rotfl::rotfl:


beh anche steccandoglielo intorno... come si fa con le fratture :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh anche steccandoglielo intorno... come si fa con le fratture :carneval:


Ma magari le foglie danno noia...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma magari le foglie danno noia...:carneval:


ma quando mai... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma quando mai... :carneval:


Ok ti credo sulla fiducia:serpe:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok ti credo sulla fiducia:serpe:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono per la totale libertà e tolleranza, il che significa tuttavia, tradotto in parole semplici, che il rispetto della libertà d'opinione e di espressione deve coincidere con quella altrui!
> Stasera ho letto un po' di forum... e non sono certissima che si sia perfettamente allineati su queste direttive, ma sono ottimista e spero che sia solo una giornata no...
> Quanto al rispetto generico doveroso, sappiamo che l'offesa e la parola greve é sempre dietro l'angolo... per cui speriamo che dietro l'angolo ci siano sempre persone che hanno più educazione degli eventuali provocatori... e questa regola la ribadiamo da anni!
> *Una sola cosa mi vede completamente contraria... l'offesa pesante e mirata... quella non é tollerabile *perché questo forum offre ospitalità e salvaguardia a tutti, quindi un minimo di calmiere sarà comunque sempre possibile, e se non potrà essere regolare, continuativo e quotidiano... poco male, qui vige il volontariato non il turnismo e ci si adeguerà.
> ...


Infatti questo è il mio timore. Il forum vecchio fu chiuso anche per motivo del generale degrado. L'offesa gratuita, pesante, ha snervato un po' tutti. Io credo che dobbiamo trovare una formula (aka Regola del forum), che eviti il degrado e nello stesso tempo lasci gli utenti la massima libertà di espressione.

La sola segnalazione potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma richiede sempre che vi sia un moderatore a decidere il destino della discussione. Un'alternativa potrebbe essere l'aggiunta di una funzionalità che nasconde una discussione o un messaggio, se ad esempio 10 utenti lo trovano sgradevole. Questa aggiunta avrebbe il vantaggio che si introduce un reale elemento di automoderazione. Non protegge però dai sabotatori. Ci sono altre soluzioni simili, meno incisivi.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Prrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dunque, ho sostenuto una lunghissima riflessione, dove è "rinata" la vecchia idea di tornare alle origini di questo forum. Anche perché volente o nolente siamo in pochi e le questioni sono tante, e anche se volessimo, non siamo mai in grado di sapere chi ha detto cosa in quale contesto.
> 
> In altre parole, da circa due anni esiste la famosa sentenza della cassazione, che scagiona i gestori di forum dalle responsabilità personali in caso di diffamazione, allusione, offesa e quant'altro, in quanto un forum non è paragonabile a un prodotto di stampa ecc ecc, e perché comunque sono direttamente responsabili gli autori dei vari articoli. Tutto il materiale della sentenza si trova qui.
> 
> ...


basterebbe che tutti partissero da questo presupposto di buon senso ed equilibrio.e chi ne ha di più...lo usi al posto di chi ne dficita


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> basterebbe che tutti partissero da questo presupposto di buon senso ed equilibrio.e chi ne ha di più...lo usi al posto di chi ne dficita


Come hai saggiamente scritto, basterebbe... ma l'evidenza dimostra che non é e non c'é la voglia che sia bastevole, troppo rari i nick attivi in questo senso.

Bruja


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> Infatti questo è il mio timore. Il forum vecchio fu chiuso anche per motivo del generale degrado. L'offesa gratuita, pesante, ha snervato un po' tutti. Io credo che dobbiamo trovare una formula (aka Regola del forum), che eviti il degrado e nello stesso tempo lasci gli utenti la massima libertà di espressione.
> 
> La sola segnalazione potrebbe essere una soluzione, ma richiede sempre che vi sia un moderatore a decidere il destino della discussione. Un'alternativa potrebbe essere l'aggiunta di una funzionalità che nasconde una discussione o un messaggio, se ad esempio 10 utenti lo trovano sgradevole. Questa aggiunta avrebbe il vantaggio che si introduce un reale elemento di automoderazione. Non protegge però dai sabotatori. Ci sono altre soluzioni simili, meno incisivi.


Ovvio che dobbiamo valutare tutte le opzioni, ma se esiste la necessità di esaminare opzioni significa che una forma di moderazione é comunque necessaria.
Intanto a titolo personale ed in attesa di fare quanto giusto ed equo verso l'utenza per migliorare sia l'ambiente che la sua frequentazione, chiedo scusa come admin agli utenti che in questi giorni sono stati pesantemente presi di mira con parole ed atteggiamenti che, esulando dalla bontà o meno del contesto, potevano avere forma più civile e rispettosa. 
Come sempre tutto si può dire, tutto si può contestare e tutto si può contrastare, ma non deve mai mancare il rispetto verso l'interlocutore, e nulla é più irrispettoso che la gratuita ironia o il sarcasmo umorale; si ragiona attraverso  concetti, principii ed argomentazioni, gli improperi sono peggio di un boomerang, spesso danneggiano più alla fonte che a destino...
Bruja


----------



## Anna A (9 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ovvio che dobbiamo valutare tutte le opzioni, ma se esiste la necessità di esaminare opzioni significa che una forma di moderazione é comunque necessaria.
> Intanto a titolo personale ed in attesa di fare quanto giusto ed equo verso l'utenza per migliorare sia l'ambiente che la sua frequentazione, *chiedo scusa come admin agli utenti che in questi giorni sono stati pesantemente presi di mira con parole ed atteggiamenti che, esulando dalla bontà o meno del contesto, potevano avere forma più civile e rispettosa. *
> Come sempre tutto si può dire, tutto si può contestare e tutto si può contrastare, ma non deve mai mancare il rispetto verso l'interlocutore, e nulla é più irrispettoso che la gratuita ironia o il sarcasmo umorale; si ragiona attraverso concetti, principii ed argomentazioni, gli improperi sono peggio di un boomerang, spesso danneggiano più alla fonte che a destino...
> Bruja


non discuto le tue buone intenzioni.. ma io dopo un po' esplodo..


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> non discuto le tue buone intenzioni.. ma io dopo un po' esplodo..


Capisco l'esplosione, a volte é incontenibile... magari limiterei le esplosioni in batteria.
Non voglio fare sermoni, mi conosci,  e ti ringrazio per aver risposto al mio dialogo aperto, credo solo che quando si contrasta qualcuno e questo qualcuno resta della propria opinione, la cosa migliore sia abbandonare una sterile diatriba per il rispetto reciproco delle proprie convinzioni, giuste o sbagliate che siano... sai Anna, io rispetto molto chi non insiste per avere l'ultima parola, che di solito porta solo a polemiche fuorvianti, e dimostra una buona tenuta caratteriale che spessissimo ho riconosciuto in te. 
Non ho "buone intenzioni" e non voglio imbonire nessuno, vorrei solo ritrovare quel clima che, una utenza storica di cui tu fai parte, ha reso questo sito quello che é e che se non ci fosse ...mancherebbe.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2010)

*Della serie*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MniFK_Z_WB0


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*Mari'*

Dovresti piuttosto dire  "fate i bravi ...se potete" , é più evangelico
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (9 Giugno 2010)

*Bruja*

*... hai ragione * 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUxxwhfNjzE



​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2010)

A titolo di *prova *ho attivato questo pulsante, che potrebbe permettere l'automoderazione nel forum.

Si trova su ogni messaggio in alto a destra.

Quando trovate un messaggio che sia o non di vostro gradimento, potete cliccarci sopra e lasciare una breve valutazione positiva o negativa.

Dopo un determinato numero di disapprezzamenti da utenti diversi, un messaggio ritenuto offensivo scompare. Il sistema protegge gli autori da vandalismo di ogni genere, ma reagisce bene se applicato con giudizio.

Ho nascosto le funzionalità avanzate che sono tecnicamente presenti, ma che potrebbero dare un'impressione errata: la cosidetta reputazione.

Unica intenzione è di trovare una serie di mezzi poco invasivi, che riducono la necessità di intervento da parte dello staff. Funziona per tutti i messaggi di tutti gli utenti, senza alcuna differenza.


----------



## tinkerbell (20 Giugno 2010)

Capito....'na mazza!!!
Cioè, se io leggo una discussione e non mi piace un post qualsiasi perchè lo trovo troppo aggressivo o sgradevole o riportante cose che violano la privacy altrui e codesti post non mi sono graditi ANCHE SE NON RIVOLTI a me, io posso segnalare clickando sopra il pulsante che indicavi?



p.s.: quindi ogni volta che Daniele scrive che vuol spaccare la faccia a qualcuno o che gliaugura la morte loposto segnalare? bene, bene, bene...:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2010)

Gentile Giovanni,
come facciamo a stabilire ciò che è offensivo?

Perchè a volte risultano più offensivi quei post che disprezzano la posizione di un determinato utente rispetto l'argomento in questione( pur non facendo uso di espressioni irriguardose), piuttosto che certe uscite un pò colorite, ma che si intuiscono dettate dalla sincerità e dal coinvolgimento.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Capito....'na mazza!!!
> * Cioè, se io leggo una discussione e non mi piace un post qualsiasi perchè lo trovo troppo aggressivo o sgradevole o riportante cose che violano la privacy altrui e codesti post non mi sono graditi ANCHE SE NON RIVOLTI a me, io posso segnalare clickando sopra il pulsante che indicavi?
> *
> 
> ...


Yes. E' una scelta collettiva, se un messaggio è ritenuto offensivo o meno, ma il giudizio è personale.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Gentile Giovanni,
> *come facciamo a stabilire ciò che è offensivo?*
> 
> Perchè a volte risultano più offensivi quei post che disprezzano la posizione di un determinato utente rispetto l'argomento in questione( pur non facendo uso di espressioni irriguardose), piuttosto che certe uscite un pò colorite, ma che si intuiscono dettate dalla sincerità e dal coinvolgimento.


Ma che domande sono?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Gentile Giovanni,
> come facciamo a stabilire ciò che è offensivo?
> 
> Perchè a volte risultano più offensivi quei post che disprezzano la posizione di un determinato utente rispetto l'argomento in questione( pur non facendo uso di espressioni irriguardose), piuttosto che certe uscite un pò colorite, ma che si intuiscono dettate dalla sincerità e dal coinvolgimento.


Se trovi un messaggio offensivo per i criteri del tutto personali, nei confronti tuoi o altrui, ora hai la possibilità di dare un voto, che assieme alle scelte di altri utenti determina la visibilità.

Il problema che ho riscontrato durante la moderazione, che non so fino a che punto siano attendibili le mie decisioni. E' possibile che io sia convinto che un messaggio sia sgradevole, ma la maggioranza lo trova del tutto normale. In questo caso, il mio giudizio non vale un tubo. Se invece non sono l'unico a pensarlo, potrebbe scattare la "sanzione", ossia la scomparsa del messaggio in questione.


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2010)

Giovanni, pero' ammettilo ... e' molto infantile sta cosa :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (20 Giugno 2010)

Haaaaa vedo che hanno "paciugato" nei comandi del Forum :singleeye:
A me non dispiace questa cosa... lo vedo come un indicatore valido (anche se non l'unico) per capire se una persona si pone qui dentro in modo costruttivo o meno....:idea:


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Se trovi un messaggio offensivo per i criteri del tutto personali, nei confronti tuoi o altrui, ora hai la possibilità di dare un voto, che assieme alle scelte di altri utenti determina la visibilità.
> 
> *Il problema che ho riscontrato durante la moderazione, che non so fino a che punto siano attendibili le mie decisioni. *E' possibile che io sia convinto che un messaggio sia sgradevole, ma la maggioranza lo trova del tutto normale. In questo caso, il mio giudizio non vale un tubo. Se invece non sono l'unico a pensarlo, potrebbe scattare la "sanzione", ossia la scomparsa del messaggio in questione.


è il grande limite che sottolineo ogni volta:abbiamo tutti sensibilità troppo diverse per potere pensare che una persona possa giudicare con obiettività ...più persone peggio che andar di notte:
fedifrago è fumino, tu, a differenza sua, hai simpatie per chi esce dagli schemi, bruja ha una mentalità che è un po' la negazione della censura.....
e capisco la fatica 
davvero vedo che stai mettendo tutta la buona volontà possibile ...invece di tanti bottoni da pigiare ribadisco che basterebbe che chi sente di essere persona matura , chi pensa che ci siano altri che perdono tempo in belinate ,
invece di complicare la vita a voi riuscisse ad ignorare chi è tanto lontano dalle sue corde... continuando serenamente a scrivere e a rispondere solo a quelli che si pensa meriti attenzione.
se c'è chi è tanto infantile da perdere tempo scioccamente andandogli dietro non diventiamo sciocci anche noi?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Giugno 2010)

Va bene, dica la verita', quanto l'hanno pagata?


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va bene, dica la verita', quanto l'hanno pagata?


chi...la direzione o gli sciocchi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giovanni, pero' ammettilo ... e' molto infantile sta cosa :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


E' molto infantile dover moderare adulti. Questo sì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi...la direzione o gli sciocchi?


già


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

sai giovanni,
a proposito del richiamo che ci hai fatto di là,
che si tratti di cloni o utenti burloni (a volte, più burlesque :mrgreen
se ne può spesso trarre lati ludici 
ma è sgradevole la sensazione di presa in giro

allora tanto vale partecipare
e farsi 2 risate


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai giovanni,
> a proposito del richiamo che ci hai fatto di là,
> che si tratti di cloni o utenti burloni (a volte, più burlesque :mrgreen
> se ne può spesso trarre lati ludici
> ...


Sono d'accordo, non è bello sentirsi presi in giro.
Da parte mia hai la rassicurazione che non voglio prendere in giro nessuno: anche se a volte le mie idee possono sembrare provocatorie, ti garantisco che sono le mie personali idee.

Non è bello nemmeno sentirsi disprezzare, comunque.
Sentirsi continuamente dire: spari cavolate, sei una str...., ma senti un pò che fesserie, ecc.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, non è bello sentirsi presi in giro.
> Da parte mia hai la rassicurazione che non voglio prendere in giro nessuno: anche se a volte le mie idee possono sembrare provocatorie, ti garantisco che sono le mie personali idee.
> 
> Non è bello nemmeno sentirsi disprezzare, comunque.
> Sentirsi continuamente dire: spari cavolate, sei una str...., ma senti un pò che fesserie, ecc.


non parlavo di te

e comunque piantiamola di dire che qui si dà la croce addosso ai traditori
la tradizione, qui dentro, è sempre stata che ciascuno esprime ciò che pensa
e ti posso assicurare che anche i traditi hanno la loro parte di mazzate

se si vuole un forum sul tradimento in cui ci si dice solo fasulle carinerie (per la serie: 
ai traditori: sei uno strafigo/a
ai traditi: lui/lei è un infame infingardo e tu un/una santo/a)
ce ne sono tanti altri 

diedero del clone anche a me all'inizio
e in molti non concordavano sulle mie scelte e su come le ho portate avanti
ho considerato il loro punto di vista e ho fatto le mie scelte, non diverse da quelle che avrei fatto, ma grazie a loro più consapevoli
e senza rompere soverchiamente i maroni perchè non mi capivano o non mi credevano
non è una gara di popolarità 
è un forum di confronto


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non parlavo di te
> 
> e comunque piantiamola di dire che qui si dà la croce addosso ai traditori
> la tradizione, qui dentro, è sempre stata che ciascuno esprime ciò che pensa
> ...


:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Giugno 2010)

Ho impostato il threshold, ossia la soglia di scatto, a -10 punti. Uno script va a vedere ogni 10 minuti e nasconde tutti i messaggi che hanno raggiunto questo punteggio negativo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' molto infantile dover moderare adulti. Questo sì.


 Ed è molto triste aver bisogno di polizia e carabiinieri ...ma così è...


----------



## tinkerbell (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ed è molto triste aver bisogno di polizia e carabiinieri ...ma così è...


 aho', che ti ho fatto io.... perche' mi vuoi disoccupata...:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ed è molto triste aver bisogno di polizia e carabiinieri ...ma così è...


ah, ecco...ma a fronte di stupri, furti, rapine e omicidi il massimo rischio che si corre qui è un piccolo clone che  , con grande atto di coraggio (lo ammetto) mi sento di affrontare


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2010)

*.........*

Ancora più triste vivere in una società altamente maleducata e cafona...egoista e strafottente,arrogante e superficiale,dove si tende a dar la colpa sempre agli altri per non assumersi le proprie,purtroppo noi italiani non possiam permetterci la democrazia nell'accezione più alta del termine.....troppo spesso la intendiamo per"OGNUNO PUO FAR QUEL CHE ***** GLI PARE"o"CHI SI SVEGLIA PRIMA LA MATTINA DETTA LEGGE"....in questo paese è così che si vive....non ci scandaliziamo più di nulla...e sorridiamo se radio padania tifa contro L'Italia.....o se ogni tanto spunta una cricca...con imprenditori e politici di turno....che si fanno serenamente gli stracazzi loro....se scoppia una rissa fra genitori ad una partita di bambini di dieci anni....!MA si ragazzi troveremo sempre qualcuno a cui dare la colpa per evitare di prenderci le nostre....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Giugno 2010)

Oscuro santo subito :up:


----------



## Anna A (22 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora più triste vivere in una società altamente maleducata e cafona...egoista e strafottente,arrogante e superficiale,dove si tende a dar la colpa sempre agli altri per non assumersi le proprie,purtroppo noi italiani non possiam permetterci la democrazia nell'accezione più alta del termine.....troppo spesso la intendiamo per"OGNUNO PUO FAR QUEL CHE ***** GLI PARE"o"CHI SI SVEGLIA PRIMA LA MATTINA DETTA LEGGE"....in questo paese è così che si vive....non ci scandaliziamo più di nulla...e sorridiamo se radio padania tifa contro L'Italia.....o se ogni tanto spunta una cricca...con imprenditori e politici di turno....che si fanno serenamente gli stracazzi loro....*se scoppia una rissa fra genitori ad una partita di bambini di dieci anni....*!MA si ragazzi troveremo sempre qualcuno a cui dare la colpa per evitare di prenderci le nostre....


si sono menati almeno?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ancora più triste vivere in una società altamente maleducata e cafona...egoista e strafottente,arrogante e superficiale,dove si tende a dar la colpa sempre agli altri per non assumersi le proprie,purtroppo noi italiani non possiam permetterci la democrazia nell'accezione più alta del termine.....troppo spesso la intendiamo per"OGNUNO PUO FAR QUEL CHE ***** GLI PARE"o"CHI SI SVEGLIA PRIMA LA MATTINA DETTA LEGGE"....in questo paese è così che si vive....non ci scandaliziamo più di nulla...e sorridiamo se radio padania tifa contro L'Italia.....o se ogni tanto spunta una cricca...con imprenditori e politici di turno....che si fanno serenamente gli stracazzi loro....se scoppia una rissa fra genitori ad una partita di bambini di dieci anni....!MA si ragazzi troveremo sempre qualcuno a cui dare la colpa per evitare di prenderci le nostre....


 non ci resta che cominciare da noi, appunto


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2010)

*.......*

Si son presi a calci.....poi"Qualcuno"è intervenuto...son arrivate 3 volanti...partita sospesa....e tutti a casa....!Comunque ho sentito un genitore strillare al proprio figlio di rompere una gamba all'avversario....e nessuno si è indignato....ragazzetti di 10 anni con sguardi persi in un campo da calcio...ma può essere?chi s'incazza con l'allenatore...chi con l'arbitro...ma dove ***** son finiti i genitori di una volta?Quelli che se anche avevi ragione ti davano torto?perdonatemi lo sfogo ma io mi vergogno di esser italiano...e questa classe politica ci rappresenta degnamente....ne avrei di cose da raccontare....tanti episodi troppi....alcuni da non credere....!!


----------



## Anna A (22 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si son presi a calci.....poi"Qualcuno"è intervenuto...son arrivate 3 volanti...partita sospesa....e tutti a casa....!*Comunque ho sentito un genitore strillare al proprio figlio di rompere una gamba all'avversario....*e nessuno si è indignato....ragazzetti di 10 anni con sguardi persi in un campo da calcio...ma può essere?chi s'incazza con l'allenatore...chi con l'arbitro...ma dove ***** son finiti i genitori di una volta?Quelli che se anche avevi ragione ti davano torto?perdonatemi lo sfogo ma io mi vergogno di esser italiano...e questa classe politica ci rappresenta degnamente....ne avrei di cose da raccontare....tanti episodi troppi....alcuni da non credere....!!


personcine a modo, insomma...:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Giugno 2010)

*Anna*

Il problema anna è che sono la maggioranza....almeno qui da noi....voglio credere che dalle tue parti...ci sia ancora più educazione e rigore.....!!!


----------



## Anna A (22 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il problema anna è che sono la maggioranza....almeno qui da noi....voglio credere che dalle tue parti...ci sia ancora più educazione e rigore.....!!!


mah.. non esserne così sicuro.. tutto il mondo è paese, specialmente in certe occasioni..


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, non è bello sentirsi presi in giro.
> Da parte mia hai la rassicurazione che non voglio prendere in giro nessuno: anche se a volte le mie idee possono sembrare provocatorie, *ti garantisco che sono le mie personali idee.*
> 
> Non è bello nemmeno sentirsi disprezzare, comunque.
> Sentirsi continuamente dire: spari cavolate, sei una str...., ma senti un pò che fesserie, ecc.


 e questo (per quanto riguarda me) è inquietante


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

*ma*

le idee , i punti di vista, le opinioni, a chi dovrebbero appartenere se non a chi le manifesta?


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> le idee , i punti di vista, le opinioni, a chi dovrebbero appartenere se non a chi le manifesta?


 ci sono "appropriatori"di idee altrui:carneval:


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e questo (per quanto riguarda me) è inquietante


dunque le sue idee hanno il merito di  farti provare una emozione?:sonar: e dici poco?


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ci sono "appropriatori"di idee altrui:carneval:


:carneval: e si vede che non hanno energie, temporaneamente, per formularne di originali, puo' capitare


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dunque le sue idee hanno il merito di farti provare una emozione?:sonar: e dici poco?


 mm non parlerei proprio di emozione...:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :carneval: e si vede che non hanno energie, temporaneamente, per formularne di originali, puo' capitare


 vorrei un/a portavoce:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> le idee , i punti di vista, le opinioni, a chi dovrebbero appartenere se non a chi le manifesta?


 Però si può aspirare a diffonderle o a volersi sentire parte di un gruppo che le condivide o addirittura della maggioranza...


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però si può aspirare a diffonderle o a volersi sentire parte di un gruppo che le condivide o addirittura della maggioranza...


si certo, la condivisione è necessaria senno' fai il guru solitario ...ma forse stiamo andando fuori tema.
del resto non conosco quello che ha scritto Chiara, quindi il mio discorso era generale.


----------



## Micia (22 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mm non parlerei proprio di emozione...:carneval:


una _accesa _emozione _sanguigna
_meglio cosi _:mexican:?_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvrRF6un-NU


----------



## Old Aleluja (22 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> una _accesa _emozione _sanguigna_
> meglio cosi _:mexican:?_


 mmmmmmm manco questo ma tanto per non innescare una polemica meglio soprassedere:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> le idee , i punti di vista, le opinioni, a chi dovrebbero appartenere se non a chi le manifesta?


ciaoooooo

come son contenta di rileggerti 


ti abbraccerei :sorriso2:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Ho visto che nel proprio pannello (Pannello Utente, http://www.tradimento.net/forum/usercp.php) si vedono elencati gli ultimi apprezzamenti dei messaggi (ma non da chi). In questo modo non resta il dubbio quali dei contributi sono ritenuti offensivi da un determinato numero di utenti.

L'elenco si trova al di sotto dell'elenco delle discussioni aggiornate, a cui si partecipa.


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho visto che nel proprio pannello (Pannello Utente, http://www.tradimento.net/forum/usercp.php) si vedono elencati gli ultimi apprezzamenti dei messaggi (ma non da chi). In questo modo non resta il dubbio quali dei contributi sono ritenuti offensivi da un determinato numero di utenti.
> 
> L'elenco si trova al di sotto dell'elenco delle discussioni aggiornate, a cui si partecipa.


 scusa perchè non è disponoibile a quale post si riferiscono i commenti? capisco benissimo celare chi l'ha scritto ma sapere a quale post si riferisce mi pare giusto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> scusa perchè non è disponoibile a quale post si riferiscono i commenti? capisco benissimo celare chi l'ha scritto ma sapere a quale post si riferisce mi pare giusto.


hmmm ... indago. E' la prima volta che utilizzo questa cosa ...


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> hmmm ... indago. E' la prima volta che utilizzo questa cosa ...


ma poi ..risulta che sono stati commentati 3 post del giorno 21/6 ed ognuno dei post ha un orario preciso...ho fatto la ricerca di tutti i miei post (da statistiche nel mio profilo) e non risulta che io ho scritto nulla il giorno 21/6 dall'ultimo post del 20/6 si passa direttamente a ieri...che vor di'?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

C'è, c'è ... è una tabellina che dice Discussione - Data - Commento

Sotto *Discussione *c'è un link che porta dritto al messaggio - se non è stato nascosto per via della soglia di >= 10 utenti contrari.


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> C'è, c'è ... è una tabellina che dice Discussione - Data - Commento
> 
> Sotto *Discussione *c'è un link che porta dritto al messaggio - se non è stato nascosto per via della soglia di >= 10 utenti contrari.


in discussione risulta ND, non c'è nessun link....vuol dire che più di 10 persone hanno commentato negativamente quel messaggio?
***** come sono popolare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

e poi, un utente può commentare un post solo una volta o può farlo più volte?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e poi, un utente può commentare un post solo una volta o può farlo più volte?


Una sola volta. Inoltre ci sono vincoli, non è possibile che si bersaglia un utente in particolare. Cioè viene impedito che si scredita ogni mozione senza il giusto equilibrio.

Non posso andare ad esempio a criticare sempre un utente qualunque cosa dica, allo scopo di farlo scomparire (vandalismo) e non posso essere lodato in cielo per ottenere vantaggi impropri.

E' semplicemente un mezzo di correzione che non dipende da una sola persona, perché il giudizio di una sola persona può essere anche errato. Secondo mia esperienza, i miei giudizi sono spesso esagerati, perché arrivo snervato dal lavoro ecc e taglio corto. Spesso troppo corto.

Con questo sistema, posso tagliare corto senza dovermi fare troppi scrupoli, perché è una voce contro tanti.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho visto che nel proprio pannello (Pannello Utente, http://www.tradimento.net/forum/usercp.php) si vedono elencati gli ultimi apprezzamenti dei messaggi (ma non da chi). In questo modo non resta il dubbio quali dei contributi sono ritenuti offensivi da un determinato numero di utenti.
> 
> L'elenco si trova al di sotto dell'elenco delle discussioni aggiornate, a cui si partecipa.


naturalmente lo staff valuterà se chi eccepisce un messaggio abbia motivi ragionevoli per ritenersene offeso o, al contrario, se il messaggio eccepito sia conseguenza, non estrema ma ragionevolmente fisiologica, dei pregressi.
lo do per scontato: sbaglio?

anche perchè, in alternativa, di darebbe la stura a comportamenti di un infantilismo becero


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2010)

*mi pare una stronzata*

con rispetto, sintende


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> naturalmente lo staff valuterà se chi eccepisce un messaggio abbia motivi ragionevoli per ritenersene offeso o, al contrario, se il messaggio eccepito sia conseguenza, non estrema ma ragionevolmente fisiologica, dei pregressi.
> lo do per scontato: sbaglio?
> 
> anche perchè, in alternativa, di darebbe la stura a comportamenti di un infantilismo becero


mi sa che hai idea anche tu di quanti poppant ci possano essefre in giro...(nessuna emoticon, il post è serio)


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mi sa che hai idea anche tu di quanti poppant ci possano essefre in giro...(nessuna emoticon, il post è serio)


lo dico perchè anche alcuni miei post sono stati segnalati

ma non avrei intenzione di "sporcarmi" le mani

poi, se devo, posso pure farlo

ma sono sempre stata restia pure a segnalare
l'unica volta che l'ho fatto l'ho comunicato a chi segnalavo ed era comunque un modo per evitare di insultarlo pesantemente come avrebbe, altrettanto pesantemente, meritato (secondo me e non solo quella volta)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> naturalmente lo staff valuterà se chi eccepisce un messaggio abbia motivi ragionevoli per ritenersene offeso o, al contrario, se il messaggio eccepito sia conseguenza, non estrema ma ragionevolmente fisiologica, dei pregressi.
> lo do per scontato: sbaglio?
> 
> anche perchè, in alternativa, di darebbe la stura a comportamenti di un infantilismo becero


Eh no, lo staff non guarda proprio un bel nulla. Questa è la novità e il succo dello sperimento. C'è la soglia di >=10 punti negativi che fa sparire un messaggio ritenuto offensivo. Una procedura lo mette automaticamente in moderazione. Se sono pochi, probabilmente diamo un'occhiata così per vedere, ma alla lunga dovrebbe sostituire la moderazione tradizionale.

In più da un valore reale al buon senso delle persone nel forum. Chiunque può dire: mi piace o mi dispiace, se lo fa, diventa moderatore, ma non nel senso tradizionale - non è un titolo che si guadagna.

Attimo che mi chiamano al lavoro.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

tendenzialmente, e se il risultato finale può essere solo quello di far sparire il post, continuerò a non sporcarmi le mani
tendenzialmente significa che potrei voler cambiare idea, ma dubito che mi abbasserei al punto di non comunicare "coram populo" che di un determinato post ho dato una valutazione negativa o che giudico chi ha segnalato uno dei miei una merdina imbecille e vigliacchetta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tendenzialmente, e se il risultato finale può essere solo quello di far sparire il post, continuerò a non sporcarmi le mani
> tendenzialmente significa che potrei voler cambiare idea, ma dubito che mi abbasserei al punto di non comunicare "coram populo" che di un determinato post ho dato una valutazione negativa o che *giudico chi ha segnalato uno dei miei una merdina imbecille e vigliacchetta*


Va bene, è una tua opinione, ma tendenzialmente sei giudicato meglio da più persone che da una sola, ed essenzialmente è quello che cambia.

Il punto è che casomai non sai a chi rivolgerti in caso che ti viene a "mancare" il post. Invece di avere un numero ben conosciuto di moderatori, non sai chi ti ha giudicato, e quindi puoi essere incazzata solo con te stessa. E questo forse è il punto che ti rode di più.

Ma a me moderatore cambia molto, perché non essendo unico responsabile delle mie scelte (spesso sbagliate) non divento vittima delle mie stesse azioni, e nel contempo, la scelta dell'essere o non essere è democratica.

Personalmente trovo qualunque forma di moderazione infantile, ma se si *deve applicare *perché altrimenti non si potrebbe condurre un forum civile, trovo meglio una forma che coinvolge e responsabilizza tutti.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> .....
> Il punto è che casomai non sai a chi rivolgerti in caso che ti viene a "mancare" il post. Invece di avere un numero ben conosciuto di moderatori, non sai chi ti ha giudicato, e quindi puoi essere incazzata solo con te stessa. E questo forse è il punto che ti rode di più.
> 
> .......


giovà, mi stupisci
come puoi, benchè tu sia tutt'altro che bambagione, pensare che certi vissuti consentano il rodimento per delle merdine singole o in raggruppamento?

chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano si qualifica da sè
(e, a volte, potrebbe fingere di avere le competenze per saperlo:mexican


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Giugno 2010)

Ma come si fa a sapere se un post è stato segnalato...appare una lucina rossa intermittente con scritto ALERT ?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a sapere se un post è stato segnalato...appare una lucina rossa intermittente con scritto ALERT ?


no,
lo vedi nel tuo profilo utente sotto le discussioni sottoscritte


----------



## tinkerbell (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no,
> lo vedi nel tuo profilo utente sotto le discussioni sottoscritte


 Grazie!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giovà, mi stupisci
> come puoi, benchè tu sia tutt'altro che bambagione, pensare che certi vissuti consentano il rodimento per delle merdine singole o in raggruppamento?
> 
> * chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano *si qualifica da sè
> (e, a volte, potrebbe fingere di avere le competenze per saperlo:mexican


Capisco. Però al contrasto della moderazione dove una singola merda copre la vittima del tutto, la valutazione democratica è la distribuzione di scherzetti e dolcetti.

E' giusto che le piccole merde rimangono anonime perché così è veramente democratico. Il valore dell'anonimato è molto importante, perché soltanto così l'individuo può esprimere ciò che realmente pensa. Si nasconde nella massa.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Capisco. Però al contrasto della moderazione dove una singola merda copre la vittima del tutto, la valutazione democratica è la distribuzione di scherzetti e dolcetti.
> 
> E' giusto che le piccole merde rimangono anonime perché così è veramente democratico. Il valore dell'anonimato è molto importante, perché soltanto così l'individuo può esprimere ciò che realmente pensa. Si nasconde nella massa.


gli sviluppi, anche meramente speculativi, della tua innovazione mi hanno interessato e pure divertito

ma non concordo affatto con i pensieri che esprimi nel secondo capoverso
lo dico senza nessun secondo fine


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Capisco. Però al contrasto della moderazione dove una singola merda copre la vittima del tutto, la valutazione democratica è la distribuzione di scherzetti e dolcetti.
> 
> E' giusto che* le piccole merde rimangono anonime* perché così è veramente democratico. Il valore dell'anonimato è molto importante, perché soltanto così l'individuo può esprimere ciò che realmente pensa. Si nasconde nella massa.


... lo stesso vale anche per gli utenti che ti regalano lo: "*standing ovation^^*"?   penso che l'anonimato meriti un po di rispetto, nell'uno e nell'altro caso   ... non credi?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... lo stesso vale anche per gli utenti che ti regalano lo: "*standing ovation^^*"?   penso che l'anonimato meriti un po di rispetto, nell'uno e nell'altro caso  ... non credi?


lo voglio anch'io un pulsante standing ovation  

staff, dai ...

facci il pulsante


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Eh no, lo staff non guarda proprio un bel nulla. Questa è la novità e il succo dello sperimento. C'è la soglia di >=10 punti negativi che fa sparire un messaggio ritenuto offensivo. Una procedura lo mette automaticamente in moderazione. Se sono pochi, probabilmente diamo un'occhiata così per vedere, ma alla lunga dovrebbe sostituire la moderazione tradizionale.
> 
> In più da un valore reale al buon senso delle persone nel forum. Chiunque può dire: mi piace o mi dispiace, se lo fa, diventa moderatore, ma non nel senso tradizionale - non è un titolo che si guadagna.
> 
> Attimo che mi chiamano al lavoro.


 
Un ottimo metodo da asilo mariuccia e pilatesco per de-responsabilizzare chi responsabilità avrebbe a suo tempo assunto e chiesto...

Con effetti pratici pari a zero, visto che chi vuol davvero danneggiare il forum se ne sbatterà di aver come sanzione.....la  cancellazione di un post! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E tutto 'sto pò pò di roba solo perchè qualcunA ti ha un pò tirato la giacchetta? :mexican::mexican:

Ma tirem innanz... che son proprio curioso di vederne gli effetti pratici! :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

*Che simpatico*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un ottimo metodo da asilo mariuccia e pilatesco per de-responsabilizzare chi responsabilità avrebbe a suo tempo assunto e chiesto...
> 
> Con effetti pratici pari a zero, visto che chi vuol davvero danneggiare il forum se ne sbatterà di aver come sanzione.....la  cancellazione di un post! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Perche' "vossia" ha saputo fare di meglio  ... hai spostato/tagliato commenti nei 3d, sanzionato e bannato solo quelli che ti stavano sulle palle  mentre invece hai lasciato tanta merda (nel vero senso della parola) in giro per il forum 


Meglio essere moderati da un freddo meccanismo tecnologico, che da un umano che soffre di simpatie ed antipatie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un ottimo metodo da asilo mariuccia e pilatesco per de-responsabilizzare chi responsabilità avrebbe a suo tempo assunto e chiesto...
> 
> Con effetti pratici pari a zero, visto che *chi vuol davvero danneggiare il forum *se ne sbatterà di aver come sanzione.....la cancellazione di un post! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
Qui c'è una buona dose di paranoia....:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un ottimo metodo da asilo mariuccia e pilatesco per de-responsabilizzare chi responsabilità avrebbe a suo tempo assunto e chiesto...
> 
> Con effetti pratici pari a zero, visto che chi vuol davvero danneggiare il forum se ne sbatterà di aver come sanzione.....la cancellazione di un post! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Sono teorie diverse.
Io non sono convinta che la cancellazione di un post possa aver effetti utili, anche perché se vi è chi si clona utilizzando varie tecnologie per farsi una domanda e darsi una risposta potrebbe tranquillamente costitiirsi come maggioranza a proprio favore, neutralizzando le segnalazioni contro.
Però a vlte è la disciplina sentita come imposizione e abuso a stimolare comportamenti simili.
Vedremo.
Il forum è sopravissuto a tanti perigliosi flutti... :up:


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2010)

*Un'altra esperta?*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qui c'è una buona dose di paranoia....:carneval:


Visto che *(in teoria)* non sai di che si parla, fai più bella figura ad astenerti..:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono teorie diverse.
> Io non sono convinta che la cancellazione di un post possa aver effetti utili, anche perché se vi è chi si clona utilizzando varie tecnologie per farsi una domanda e darsi una risposta potrebbe tranquillamente costitiirsi come maggioranza a proprio favore, neutralizzando le segnalazioni contro.
> Però a vlte è la disciplina sentita come imposizione e abuso a stimolare comportamenti simili.
> Vedremo.
> Il forum è sopravissuto a tanti perigliosi flutti... :up:


Ti devo rammentare che già una volta è stato chiuso?:sonar:

Non credo, giusto? 

Ma lasciamo che qualcuno si stanchi dei giochini o non abbia poi il tempo di dar seguito a seguir la cosa...io intanto me la godo un pò....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2010)

*Ma tieni ancora il broncio per un avviso?*



Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' "vossia" ha saputo fare di meglio  ... hai spostato/tagliato commenti nei 3d, sanzionato e bannato solo quelli che ti stavano sulle palle  mentre invece hai lasciato tanta merda (nel vero senso della parola) in giro per il forum
> 
> 
> Meglio essere moderati da un freddo meccanismo tecnologico, che da un umano che soffre di simpatie ed antipatie.


Si eleonora, certo eleonora, hai ragione eleonora....:dorme::dorme::dorme:

Infatti noto che son bastati pochi giorni per far salire a dismisura il livello del forum...
Beh...diciamo ad elevarlo al *tuo* livello !!:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti devo rammentare che già una volta è stato chiuso?:sonar:
> 
> Non credo, giusto?
> 
> Ma lasciamo che qualcuno si stanchi dei giochini o non abbia poi il tempo di dar seguito a seguir la cosa...io intanto me la godo un pò....


 Sinceramente io non ho ancora capito perché fosse stato chiuso ...se non per una pausa di riflessione, che consentisse agli amministratori di ridimensionare lo sdegno per cose di cui non c'era da sdegnarsi e riconoscere di aver dato troppo spazio, per senso di liberalità, a chi ha usato confidenze private (personalmente mi domando ancora da chi riferite) per cercare di ferire (cercare. eh, non riuscire).
Se dopo la pausa si confondono ancora provocatori e provocati... non so che dire.


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

*Il Mio nome e' Mari' = Maria*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si eleonora, certo eleonora, hai ragione eleonora....:dorme::dorme::dorme:
> 
> Infatti noto che son bastati pochi giorni per far salire a dismisura il livello del forum...
> Beh...diciamo ad elevarlo al *tuo* livello !!:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Eleonora sara' tua sorella, o qualche tua amica.

"*CVD*" credi/pensi/speri di offendermi? 

Non ti reputo all'*altezza* di tale missione quindi, ritornano al mittente = al *tuo* livello ... un nick ch'e' tutta una garanzia.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eleonora sara' tua sorella, o qualche tua amica.
> 
> "*CVD*" credi/pensi/speri di offendermi?
> 
> Non ti reputo all'*altezza* di tale missione quindi, ritornano al mittente = al *tuo* livello ... un nick ch'e' tutta una garanzia.


Ohhhh, scusa, è che la somiglianza con la Duse è tale...che mi son confuso!! :carneval:

Ma da quale pulpito pensi di poter dare attestazioni di meriti dopo i casini che hai sempre provocato nei forum a cui hai partecipato in chiaro o dietro le quinte? 

Sul nick hai ragione, almeno IO non mi nascondo e non cerco di "vendere" quel che non sono...d'altronde metterti come nick cornuta o serpe non faceva molto chic, giusto? :up:


----------



## Anna A (24 Giugno 2010)

*hi, hi, hi*

vedo che è tornato fedifrago..
bello, fresco, molto rilassato e per nulla polemico:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ohhhh, scusa, è che la somiglianza con la Duse è tale...che mi son confuso!! :carneval:
> 
> Ma da quale pulpito pensi di poter dare attestazioni di meriti dopo i casini che hai sempre provocato nei forum a cui hai partecipato in chiaro o dietro le quinte?
> 
> Sul nick hai ragione, almeno IO non mi nascondo e non cerco di "vendere" quel che non sono...d'altronde metterti come nick cornuta o serpe non faceva molto chic, giusto? :up:


questo atteggiamento da bullo non giova di certo al forum.contento tu


----------



## Anna A (24 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo atteggiamento da bullo non giova di certo al forum.contento tu


petta che è andato a rimettersi la stella e la pistola da sceriffo (di plastica):carneval:


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> petta che è andato a rimettersi la stella e la pistola da sceriffo (di plastica):carneval:


Viva la revolucion! Viva Mexico! :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2010)

se posso dirlo sono sconcertata:singleeye:lo staff che lava i panni sporchi in piazza
che poi l'admin giovanni tomo tomo cacchio cacchio e serafico non è affatto male.
ma il coro è sempre quello_aridatece bruja!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Non lavo i panni in piazza, ho voglia di far nulla e nello stesso tempo voglio trovare una soluzione alternativa all moderazione tradizionale.


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

*Sei uscito fuori di testa*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ohhhh, scusa, è che la* somiglianza* con la Duse è tale...che mi son confuso!! :carneval:
> 
> Ma da quale pulpito pensi di poter dare attestazioni di meriti dopo *i casini che hai sempre provocato nei forum* a cui hai partecipato in chiaro o dietro le quinte?
> 
> Sul nick hai ragione, almeno IO non mi nascondo e non cerco di "vendere" quel che non sono...d'altronde metterti come *nick cornuta o serpe* non faceva molto chic, giusto? :up:



*
Ma, chi ti conosce, chi ti ha mai conosciuto?*  :confuso:



*I casini qua dentro sei sicuro che sia stata IO a provocarli?* 



*Un "amministratore che si rivolge ad un utente in questo modo?* :ira: 




*Vi/mi chiedo,  e' possibile segnalare un "amministratore" per 

comportamento verbale* *scorretto verso un semplice utente? :no:



PS e mi fermo qua (per ora) :cooldue:
*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ma, chi ti conosce, chi ti ha mai conosciuto?* :confuso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì.
Il post ha gli stessi pulsanti degli altri.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2010)

devo prendere atto di avere ormai una certa età ;
ma che con tutte le provocazioni di questo mondo, un uomo fra l'altro dall'alto di un ruolo di "potere",arrivi ad insultare una donna dell'età di marì  usando un brutto momento della sua vita ,
mi fa tristezza .
ho detto bullo ma rileggendo direi cafone.


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

Ragazzi, diamoci TUTTI una calmata dai.


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo prendere atto di avere ormai una certa età ;
> ma che con tutte le provocazioni di questo mondo, un uomo fra l'altro dall'alto di un ruolo di "potere",arrivi ad insultare una donna dell'età di marì  usando *un brutto momento della sua vita *,
> mi fa tristezza .
> ho detto bullo ma rileggendo direi cafone.


Forse *da*, ed *ha dato* fastidio il lieto fine della mia storia. :cooldue: I N V I D I A ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse *da*, ed *ha dato* fastidio il lieto fine della mia storia. :cooldue: I N V I D I A ?


non penso proprio.
ma non ho mai capito come si possa insultare per un atto subito 
ma la finirei qui ; oggi sei felice e in grado di andare oltre .


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso proprio.
> ma non ho mai capito come si possa insultare per un atto subito
> ma la finirei qui ; oggi sei felice e in grado di andare oltre .


:forza: di cuore!


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

*Minerva e non solo*

 A pensarci bene, non capisco e, mi lascia perplessa la sua ostilita' nei miei confronti. 

Perche'?

Cosa gli ho fatto io a questo qui?!   MAH!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A pensarci bene, non capisco e, mi lascia perplessa la sua ostilita' nei miei confronti.
> 
> Perche'?
> 
> Cosa gli ho fatto io a questo qui?!  MAH!


Magari è per qualcosa che NON gli hai fatto......


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari è per qualcosa che NON gli hai fatto......



Cosa?  :sorpreso: :confuso:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa?  :sorpreso: :confuso:


Mari, il mio saluto innanzi tutto.

volevo starmene zitta dopo aver letto ilsig. amministratore.
ma sono arrivata alle stesse conclusione di Minerva. 

passano i mesi , gli anni, ma i comportamenti del soggetto non mutano di una virgola.

si vede che sta bene con se stesso ( sono ironica ovviamente)
se non ce lo ha mandato nessuna ora , di nuovo, ce lo mando io . e con infinito piacere e col cuore.


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

*Mah!*



miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari, il mio saluto innanzi tutto.
> 
> volevo starmene zitta dopo aver letto ilsig. amministratore.
> ma sono arrivata alle stesse conclusione di Minerva.
> ...



Ciao Miciolidia ... io non ce lo mando, in quanto E' gia' LI' ... la questione e': Ma perche' viene a sfogare le sue   frustrazioni qua dentro e, sempre con gli/le stessi/sse utenti?


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao Miciolidia ... io non ce lo mando, in quanto E' gia' LI' ... la questione e': Ma perche' viene a sfogare le sue   frustrazioni qua dentro e, sempre con gli/le stessi/sse utenti?


Perchè glielo permettono Mari.

E poi mi viene da ridere quando leggo di cartellini gialli, rossi, 10 punti, 100 punti, la parola ***** che viene censurata. tutto ridicolo. tutta na stronzata colossale.


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo atteggiamento da bullo non giova di certo al forum.contento tu


 non gioverà, ma se c'ha ragione c'ha ragione....le cose vanno *anche *chiamate col loro nome


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

*Quando la Natura insegna:*

Andare contro natura non e possibile ... puo' anche cambiare pelle, ma il Granchio resta granchio ... quando e' granchio pero' :cooldue:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QIgW639Oog


C'e' un vecchio proverbio che dice: Cambia la sella, ma l'asino e' lo stesso.


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Uno scorpione doveva attraversare un fiume, ma non sapendo nuotare, chiese aiuto ad una rana che si trovava lì accanto. Così, con voce dolce e suadente, le disse: "Per favore, fammi salire sulla tua schiena e portami sull'altra sponda." La rana gli rispose "Fossi matta! Così appena siamo in acqua mi pungi e mi uccidi!" "E per quale motivo dovrei farlo?" incalzò lo scorpione "Se ti pungessi, tu moriresti ed io, non sapendo nuotare, annegherei!" La rana stette un attimo a pensare, e convintasi della sensatezza dell'obiezione dello scorpione, lo caricò sul dorso e insieme entrarono in acqua. 
A metà tragitto la rana sentì un dolore intenso provenire dalla schiena, e capì di essere stata punta dallo scorpione. Mentre entrambi stavano per morire la rana chiese all'insano ospite il perché del folle gesto. "Perché sono uno scorpione..." rispose lui "E' la mia natura"


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

ok, mi ero ripromessa di non intervenire ma non ce la faccio...
che Fedifrago abbia esagerato nei confronti di un'utente è indubbio, che lo abbia fatto dopo che la stessa non una ma molte volte lo ha pubblicamente sbeffeggiato, insultato palesando la sua disistima e  nessun rispetto pure.
Mi pare che le critiche non gli siano risparmiate da nessuno senza grandi tragedie o reazioni esagerate.

E che solo in quanto amministratore uno debba beccarsi torte di merda da chiunque entri qui senza dire una parola mi sembra un'enorme cazzata.

Mi pare imbarazzante e scorretto  che gli si ricordi e rinfacci il suo ruolo di amministratore solo quando s'incazza. 

(sempre a riprova che è effettivamente difficile non rispondere alle provocazioni)

Per la cronaca e  prima che partano le filippiche.. mi sono pesantemente scazzata con Fedifrago e ho chiuso ogni tipo di rapporto amichevole con lui.

Ma che dopo averlo insultato e preso per il culo periodicamente ci si chieda come mai ce l'ha con un utente mi pare un pelino imbarazzante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ok, mi ero ripromessa di non intervenire ma non ce la faccio...
> che Fedifrago abbia esagerato nei confronti di un'utente è indubbio, che lo abbia fatto dopo che la stessa non una ma molte volte lo ha pubblicamente sbeffeggiato, insultato palesando la sua disistima e nessun rispetto pure.
> Mi pare che le critiche non gli siano risparmiate da nessuno senza grandi tragedie o reazioni esagerate.
> 
> ...


 Non posso che quotare e plaudire la tua onestà intellettuale.
Poi io non sopporto gli insulti e certi tipi di insulti ...ma anch'io a volte mi ci sono ritrovata ...presa per i capelli.


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ok, mi ero ripromessa di non intervenire ma non ce la faccio...
> che Fedifrago abbia esagerato nei confronti di un'utente è indubbio, che lo abbia fatto dopo che la stessa non una ma molte volte lo ha pubblicamente sbeffeggiato, insultato palesando la sua disistima e nessun rispetto pure.
> Mi pare che le critiche non gli siano risparmiate da nessuno senza grandi tragedie o reazioni esagerate.
> 
> ...


te lo appoggio con forza....
se non disturbo...
e che io lo dica anche perchè l'utente in questione so di prima mano che essere umano della peggior specie sia mi pare palese....che partano le segnalazioni!!!!!!!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> te lo appoggio con forza....
> se non disturbo...
> e che io lo dica anche perchè l'utente in questione so di prima mano che essere umano della peggior specie sia mi pare palese....che partano le segnalazioni!!!!!!!!!!:carneval:


senza troppa forza , thank's:mrgreen:
e cerca di non sbroccare sempre ,tontolino


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> senza troppa forza , thank's:mrgreen:
> e cerca di non sbroccare sempre ,tontolino


 la m...puzza anche quando non è di giornata:rotfl:
sono mancato tanto tempo..se mi bannano non importa...ma se ho da dire qualcosa la DEVO dire...fino alla morte...:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

In seguito alle escalation indegne di qualunque persona, ma soprattutto di un amministratore del forum nei confronti di un utente, ho accettato le dimissioni di Fedifrago, presentate qualche tempo fa, dal suo ruolo di amministratore.

Mi scuso con gli utenti di non aver valutato bene la situazione. Mi dispiace che è finito in questo modo e senza possibilità di reale confronto e discussione, ma di affronto e offesa diretta e indiretta.

Fedifrago, la tua poltrona non era in pericolo, ma hai preferito vederti nel ruolo della vittima e alla fine hai forzato le colonne che ti hanno sostenuto. 

Uno sperimento non è una scelta e una discussione non è legge, ma se ti sei sentito aggredito, un motivo c'era. E io vorrei sapere quale. Ma forse anche no.


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

AH! 

OK. 

Ora posso/devo fare una cosa :idea:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In seguito alle escalation indegne di qualunque persona, ma soprattutto di un amministratore del forum nei confronti di un utente, ho accettato le dimissioni di Fedifrago, presentate qualche tempo fa, dal suo ruolo di amministratore.
> 
> Mi scuso con gli utenti di non aver valutato bene la situazione. Mi dispiace che è finito in questo modo e senza possibilità di reale confronto e discussione, ma di affronto e offesa diretta e indiretta.
> 
> ...


 Vuoi dire che Feddy torna a essere semplice utente?!! :up:


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> In seguito alle escalation indegne di qualunque persona, ma soprattutto di un amministratore del forum nei confronti di un utente, ho accettato le dimissioni di Fedifrago, presentate qualche tempo fa, dal suo ruolo di amministratore.





Admin ha detto:


> Mi scuso con gli utenti di non aver valutato bene la situazione. Mi dispiace che è finito in questo modo e *senza possibilità di reale confronto e discussione*, ma di affronto e offesa diretta e indiretta.
> 
> Fedifrago, *la tua poltrona non era in pericolo*,rotfl::rotfl::rotfl ma hai preferito vederti nel ruolo della vittima e alla fine hai forzato le colonne che ti hanno sostenuto.
> 
> Uno sperimento non è una scelta e una discussione non è legge, ma se ti sei sentito aggredito, un motivo c'era. E io vorrei sapere quale. Ma forse anche no.




Caro Giovanni,

ti ringrazio per avermi sollevato dal dover condividere le tue cervellotiche scelte e non aver quindi alcuna responsabilità su ciò che sta accadendo e sulla deriva che dovesse prendere il forum.

Quello che non hai capito, ma capisco il perchè rotfl::rotfl::rotfl è che di quella "poltrona" non me ne può e poteva fregare nulla!!!

Per mia fortuna (e alla faccia di chi si augura il contrario) ho ben altro con cui distrarmi e per cui impegnarmi. :up:

*MAAA...a questo punto, mettiamo qualche puntino sulle i....perchè di esser fatto passar per fesso da un voltagabbana come te non ne ho proprio alcuna voglia!*

Non son stato io a pregarti di dare una mano per consentire al forum di rinascere.

Non son stato io a decidere i ruoli (ricordi? a TE quello *tecnico*, a me e Bruja la moderazione e la conduzione con tuo solenne impegno a non interferire nelle nostre decisioni...memoria cortina eh! Serve un refresh scritto?)

Non son stato io a TRADIRE le linee guida che di COMUNE ACCORDO ci si era dati sul livello di tolleranza verso certi comportamenti e sulle conseguenti sanzioni.

Non son stato io a EVITARE IL DIALOGO nelle aree riservate agli amministratori, come hai appena dimostrato dopo il mio ultimo intervento e la tua UNILATERALE decisione (attendo l'intervento a breve di Bruja che confermi di non essere stata consultata al riguardo).

Non son io a non riuscire a capire e a vedere cosa le TUE ultime decisioni stanno comportando all'immagine del forum.

Infine, riguardo al mio "sbotto" verso la Duse de noartri, sicuro ora, di esser stato tu quello imparziale? 

Buon prosieguo e buon divertimento, Giò! :ciao::ciao:


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

*Chist e' scem*

La "Duse", la dai/dici a soreta, se hai la fortuna di averne una.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Caro Giovanni,
> 
> ti ringrazio per avermi sollevato dal dover condividere le tue cervellotiche scelte e non aver quindi alcuna responsabilità su ciò che sta accadendo e sulla deriva che dovesse prendere il forum.
> 
> ...


Mi assumerò la responsabilità delle mie colpe :rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2010)

*Prima dovresti capirle..*



Admin ha detto:


> Mi assumerò la responsabilità delle mie colpe :rotfl:


...ma ai miracoli ormai non crede più nessuno!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fammi capire ...se mai ci dovessi arrivare....che fai?... ti autosospendi da admin? :carneval:

Noto che non hai avuto nulla da ribattere e/o contraddire (d'altronde come avresti potuto? Carta canta e villan dorme..:mexican

Spero che *ora *ognuno si faccia la propria corretta idea! :up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

la mia idea è che hai ragione sulla Duse....:carneval: è pure peggio...:mrgreen:
per il resto..non schizzate di sangue le pareti del forum..sono difficili da togliere le macchie...:up:


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

.


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...ma ai miracoli ormai non crede più nessuno!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Fammi capire ...se mai ci dovessi arrivare....che fai?... *ti autosospendi da admin*? :carneval:
> 
> ...


Non sei andato lontano 

Se l'esperimento ha successo (e a quanto pare viene usato molto di più delle migliori stime), "essere amministratore e moderatore" non ha più alcun senso pratico.


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2010)

*CVD...non ce la puoi fare!*



Admin ha detto:


> Non sei andato lontano
> 
> Se l'esperimento ha successo (e a quanto pare viene usato molto di più delle migliori stime), "essere amministratore e moderatore" non ha più alcun senso pratico.


Capito come sempre fischi per fiaschi!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il problema non è SE FUNZIONA....:matto::matto:

Il problema è se NON FUNZIONA....avrai sputtanato, per toglierti un peso CHE NON AVEVI CERTO TU, anche se adesso fai lo stoico et inde-fesso admin, il forum...:incazzato:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Giugno 2010)

Se non funziona, non farebbe nessuna differenza, perché di fatto *ti sei dimesso prima *che si è arrivato al punto di discutere fra di noi, e di fatto Bruja ora non può partecipare attivamente.

Ti era sfuggito il titolo e tema di questa discussione, ma hai percepito subito e senza alcun dubbio il pericolo, che si potrebbe fare benissimo a meno di noi.

In risposta alla mia discussione (questa), dove non ho chiesto altro che discutere pubblicamente la mia personalissima opinione e le mie idee, ti sei dimesso. Non hai detto: cazzo, cosa dici? Hai deciso prima che si potesse discutere e hai imposto la tua volontà e visione in testa a tutti. Nei miei confronti ti sei comportato come un dittatore. Cioè hai voluto che io intuissi e seguissi il tuo inespresso desiderio senza obiettare.

Con il tuo atteggiamento hai imposto il cambiamento di rotta, perché con le spalle al muro le decisioni sono più semplici e diretti.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

ma come mai non vi scrivete in privato?


----------



## Angel (25 Giugno 2010)

L'ho sempre detto che fare il moderatore è un lavoro di cacca :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Giugno 2010)

Perché voglio che si sappia. Quando si ridacchia di me sono più aggressivo. Ora abbiamo iniziato a discutere seriamente. E ora si può. Prima non sembrava possibile.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché voglio che si sappia. *Quando si ridacchia di me sono più aggressivo.* Ora abbiamo iniziato a discutere seriamente. E ora si può. Prima non sembrava possibile.


Lo siamo tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> L'ho sempre detto che fare il moderatore è un lavoro di cacca :mrgreen:


Ma seriamente!:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Perché voglio che si sappia. Quando si ridacchia di me sono più aggressivo. Ora abbiamo iniziato a discutere seriamente. E ora si può. Prima non sembrava possibile.


 comunque chiunque moderi sbaglierà sempre e devo dire che almeno tu ci metti un po' d'ironia.coraggio


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

*e parla lui della duse?*

bè ma di cosa vi meravigliate?
se non altro adesso sappiamo come vanno le cose.. e non come anni fa, quando il sig fedifrago entrava ed usciva dalla 101 raccontando di iscriversi e cancellarsi ogni volta piuttosto di dire che era uno dei gestori del forum..
ma tanto, vedrete.. a breve rifarà uno dei suoi soliti proclami pubblici in cui ci comunicherà la sua volontà di abbandonare il forum per poi farne un altro per comunicarci di essere tornato...
mi manca tanto la faccina che sveniva...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2010)

*Per Marì*

Marì: a me è sempre piaciuto molto leggerti.
Sono profondamente indignata per come ti tratta Fedifrago.
Veramente vergognoso.
Hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
Mi dispiace per tutte queste beghe tra di voi.
Ma purtroppo conosco l'orgoglio maschile.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Marì: a me è sempre piaciuto molto leggerti.
> Sono profondamente indignata per come ti tratta Fedifrago.
> Veramente vergognoso.
> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
> ...


anche quello femminile è terribile:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> anche quello femminile è terribile:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


guarda che i casini sono iniziati quando ancora non si sapeva che fedi fosse parte dello staff e non certo per colpa mia o di marì.
non ho niente di personale contro fedi, anche perché di lui so praticamente niente, forum a parte, ma è proprio per come ha gestito la sua parte che sono iniziati gli scazzi.
e ok l'orgoglio.. ma ogni tanto ammettere di aver cannato non è mica tanto sbagliato, sai?:incazzato:


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che i casini sono iniziati quando ancora non si sapeva che fedi fosse parte dello staff e non certo per colpa mia o di marì.
> non ho niente di personale contro fedi, anche perché di lui so praticamente niente, forum a parte, ma è proprio per come ha gestito la sua parte che sono iniziati gli scazzi.
> e ok l'orgoglio.. ma ogni tanto ammettere di aver cannato non è mica tanto sbagliato, sai?:incazzato:


A me Fedi piace, ai tempi in cui scrivevo qui per sfogarmi mi aveva dato delle risposte che mi avevano aiutato e in generale trovavo interessante ciò che diceva.
Ultimamente però lo avvertivo nervoso e fumino...trovo comunque che spesso lo consideriate peggio di quel che è.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che i casini sono iniziati quando ancora non si sapeva che fedi fosse parte dello staff e non certo per colpa mia o di marì.
> non ho niente di personale contro fedi, anche perché di lui so praticamente niente, forum a parte, ma è proprio per come ha gestito la sua parte che sono iniziati gli scazzi.
> e ok l'orgoglio.. ma ogni tanto ammettere di aver cannato non è mica tanto sbagliato, sai?:incazzato:


perchè t'incazzi?
parlavo in generale dell'orgoglio femminile


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Adesso*

Adesso mi piacerebbe che qualcuno andasse a rileggere quello che Oscuro scriveva su fedifrago...un paio di anni fà.....:rotfl:e credetemi non è affatto divertente adesso leggere che chi inorridiva alle mie parole....oggi e lì pronto a colpire il sign:FEDIFRAGO!Riconosco a Fedifrago di aver perseguito un fine giusto...con i metodi peggiori.....ma sinceramente non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo....non era certo la persona più indicata a svolgere il ruolo di moderatore....mi chiedo:chi ha avuto questa brillante idea?Pregherei gli altri utenti di farsi un bell' esame di coscienza....e di regalarci quanto meno un mesto silenzio...plaudivano alle eroiche gesta del loro beneamato...oggi è ingeneroso e pretestuoso dargli contro....!!Ad ognuno la sua natura......!!


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> A me Fedi piace, ai tempi in cui scrivevo qui per sfogarmi mi aveva dato delle risposte che mi avevano aiutato e in generale trovavo interessante ciò che diceva.
> Ultimamente però lo avvertivo nervoso e fumino...trovo comunque che spesso lo consideriate peggio di quel che è.


ma se ci fai caso e lo ripeto.. io non ho niente contro fedifrago come persona, anche perché non lo conosco punto.
ma il modo in cui ha gestito la sua parte di gestore, permettimi, è stata quanto meno discutibile, se non altro in passato.
non puoi fare lo sceriffo nascondendo la stella e prendendo per il culo gli utenti che ti chiedono come mai hai certi superpoteri rispondendo di non averli o ridacchiando sornione per poi darci delle befane...
o no?


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho frequentato un sacco di forum e mio caro admin, devo dirti che qui le cose hanno sempre funzionato meglio che da altre parti. Per conto mio puoi dedicarti di più ai tuoi passatempi preferiti e meno al forum senza troppi grattacapi.
> 
> E poi non ti preoccupare, la legge sono io. Se mi dai i gradi, ti faccio da vigilantes. :mexican:


Semmai lo faccio io per i traditori


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi piacerebbe che qualcuno andasse a rileggere quello che Oscuro scriveva su fedifrago...un paio di anni fà.....:rotfl:e credetemi non è affatto divertente adesso leggere che chi inorridiva alle mie parole....oggi e lì pronto a colpire il sign:FEDIFRAGO!Riconosco a Fedifrago di aver perseguito un fine giusto...con i metodi peggiori.....ma sinceramente non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo....non era certo la persona più indicata a svolgere il ruolo di moderatore....mi chiedo:chi ha avuto questa brillante idea?Pregherei gli altri utenti di farsi un bell' esame di coscienza....e di regalarci quanto meno un mesto silenzio...plaudivano alle eroiche gesta del loro beneamato...*oggi è ingeneroso e pretestuoso dargli contro....*!!Ad ognuno la sua natura......!!


ma infatti io non gli dò contro, ma sottolineo solo i passaggi che ci hanno portato a questo..


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma se ci fai caso e lo ripeto.. io non ho niente contro fedifrago come persona, anche perché non lo conosco punto.
> ma il modo in cui ha gestito la sua parte di gestore, permettimi, è stata quanto meno discutibile, se non altro in passato.
> non puoi fare lo sceriffo nascondendo la stella e prendendo per il culo gli utenti che ti chiedono come mai hai certi superpoteri rispondendo di non averli o ridacchiando sornione per poi darci delle befane...
> o no?


Ok, ammetto di non ricordare che non ammettesse di essere uno dei "super capi" quando glielo si chiedeva. Se è così hai le tue ragioni ad incazzarti


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ok, ammetto di non ricordare che non ammettesse di essere uno dei "super capi" quando glielo si chiedeva. Se è così hai le tue ragioni ad incazzarti


si ma scolliamoci dal passato però.
Se no si ricomincia tutto da capo.:unhappy:


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma infatti io non gli dò contro, ma sottolineo solo i passaggi che ci hanno portato a questo..


Comunque sono d'accordo con quello che dice Oscuro. C'era tanta gente che lo adorava (e tu a onor del vero non eri fra questi) che dopo gliene ha dette dietro di ogni. Ecco, sono questi cambiamenti di opinioni così netti che non mi piacciono affatto.


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> si ma scolliamoci dal passato però.
> Se no si ricomincia tutto da capo.:unhappy:


Ok. E' vero...ma ricordare magari fa evitare di finirci dentro di nuovo


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ok. E' vero...ma ricordare magari fa evitare di finirci dentro di nuovo


Ognuno ha le sue ragioni e se ce l'ha con qualcuno avrà i suoi motivi. Che siano validi o meno.
Dato che il forum è stato riaperto con determinati presupposti e fini non ha senso,per me, continuare a  discuterne.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Anna*

Anna sai bene che non mi riferivo a te....!!Sei sempre stata coerente figurati....e stai ricordando solo le cose più"DELICATE"io ne ricordo ben peggiori....ma non è certo mia intenzione riaprire vecchi e sterili contenziosi con Fedifrago...credo che il tempo abbia dato ragione e torto a chi meritava!!!Continuo a dire che la scelta di fedifrago moderatore fù nefasta quanto sbagliata..ma non per colpe sue..era chiaramente di parte..adesso è veramente disgustoso dover leggere certi commenti indecenti.....!!


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna sai bene che non mi riferivo a te....!!Sei sempre stata coerente figurati....e stai ricordando solo le cose più"DELICATE"io ne ricordo ben peggiori....ma non è certo mia intenzione riaprire vecchi e sterili contenziosi con Fedifrago...credo che il tempo abbia dato ragione e torto a chi meritava!!!Continuo a dire che la scelta di fedifrago moderatore fù nefasta quanto sbagliata..ma non per colpe sue..*era chiaramente di parte*..adesso è veramente disgustoso dover leggere certi commenti indecenti.....!!


 infatti non esiste nessuno che non lo sia


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Minerva*

Appunto...metter Pacciani come insegnante di religione poteva esser una scelta costruttiva e sensata?Il paragone è calzante direi....!!:up:


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue ragioni e se ce l'ha con qualcuno avrà i suoi motivi. Che siano validi o meno.
> Dato che il forum è stato riaperto con determinati presupposti e fini non ha senso,per me, continuare a discuterne.


alt. tutto questo casino è sorto dalle ceneri delle vecchio tradinet e dal modo in cui fu gestito.
adesso si può pure dire come dice fedi che se non ti piace l'aria puoi sempre andartene.. ma per come sono fatta se devo dire quello che penso lo dico.
e non mi chiamo brancole:rotfl:


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> alt. tutto questo casino è sorto dalle ceneri delle vecchio tradinet e dal modo in cui fu gestito.
> adesso si può pure dire come dice fedi che se non ti piace l'aria puoi sempre andartene..* ma per come sono fatta se devo dire quello che penso lo dico.*
> e non mi chiamo brancole:rotfl:


Anche io. Come sempre


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Anche io. Come sempre


bon, e visto che è l'ora dell'aperitivo direi di andare al bar intanto che aspettiamo le prossime puntate della soap di* tradimiento*:carneval:


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bon, e visto che è l'ora dell'aperitivo direi di andare al bar intanto che aspettiamo le prossime puntate della soap di* tradimiento*:carneval:


:cincin:


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2010)

*Bene....*

Premesso che sono stata spesso assente per problemi davvero gravi, quindi la mia "latitanza" ha giustificazioni molto serie, prendo atto della situazione del forum, comprendo che nulla é più legittimo che avere le proprie idee e rispettarle reciprocamente, e poiché senza tanti preamboli ho sempre sostenuto che un forum a tema nasce e si diversifica da tanti www.ciarliamo.it , grazie a questa sua collocazione, credo sia questo il motivo per cui ha sempre avuto risultati ottimali; preciso nel contempo che la famosa democrazia, tanto ventilata, é valida e resta tale quando esistono, come in qualunque democrazia moderna, le forze dell'ordine che appunto la difendono da eventuali anarchie.

Non entro nel merito delle discussioni o delle persone, ci sono troppi personalismi, ma credo che questo forum sia in una fase davvero confusa a causa di dissidenze intestine e rapporti astiosi, e per quel che mi consta, non ho alcun desiderio di lasciare che il mio nome virtuale venga accomunato a situazioni che non condivido. 
Inoltre con buona pace di tutti, Fedifrago ha fatto spesso "il poliziotto" ma con il consenso comune dello Staff, che aveva "democraticamente" suddiviso i ruoli. Nessuno é infallibile, ma una manina sul petto sulla deriva di questi malintesi e fraintendimenti, se la dovrebbero mettere tutti... ed a tutti i livelli.
Ripeto nulla di personale, ma da troppo tempo avevo sorvolato su una mia precisa regola comportamentale, rispetto per tutto e per tutti, ma se non condivido non mi voto all'obbligo di sopportare ciò che ritengo non idoneo. 
Come spesso ha detto molta utenza, la vita é raffigurata nel forum, ma non la si vive in loco, né si porta in esso un quotidiano che a volte, in percentuale, può arrivare a soffocare il senso ed il fine ultimo per cui questo forum é nato. 

Segnalo ciò che per l'ennesima e credo sempre più rara occasione, questo forum avrà la possibilità di godere, l'essere segnalato quale punto di riferimento per problematiche inerenti la crisi di coppia ed i tradimenti:
Sul numero 24 del 15-6-2010 il nuovo settimanale della Mondadori "TU STYLE" a pag 113 vi é un articolo riguardante la crisi di coppia dopo un tradimento e la redattrice, G. Brolatti, invita su questo tema a visitare i siti www.problemidellacoppia.com e WWW.TRADIMENTO.NET !!!!

Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Non si può che plaudire all'equilibrio e alla saggezza.


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si può che plaudire all'equilibrio e alla saggezza.


Mi unisco!


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

*Bruja*

Mi auguro sinceramente che i tuoi problemi si siano risolti.


----------



## Bruja (25 Giugno 2010)

*Asudem*



AsuDem ha detto:


> Mi auguro sinceramente che i tuoi problemi si siano risolti.


Purtroppo non ancora del tutto; grazie comunque per la premura.
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Mi associo*

Mi associo, pemettimi un pensiero:Quando si decide di far svolgere a qualcuno il ruolo di"Poliziotto" bisogna sempre misurare la persona come dovrebbe succedere e non succede nella vita reale....!Le finalità di Fedifrago erano e son rispettabili....ma le modalità...spesso son state da brividi!Far il"poliziotto"non è sempre facile...ma quando manca buon senso e misura...quando diventa tutto ed esclusivamente una questione personale...quando il confine fra simpatia ed antipatia diventa troppo netto...si passa il confine, tutto a discapito di una pseudo credibilità....!!Non possiam far fare l'arbitro ad un tifoso dichiarato...non perche possa esser meno bravo...perchè risulterà cmq poco credibile!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi associo, pemettimi un pensiero:Quando si decide di far svolgere a qualcuno il ruolo di"Poliziotto" bisogna sempre misurare la persona come dovrebbe succedere e non succede nella vita reale....!Le finalità di Fedifrago erano e son rispettabili....ma le modalità...spesso son state da brividi!Far il"poliziotto"non è sempre facile...ma quando manca buon senso e misura...*quando diventa tutto ed esclusivamente una questione personale...quando il confine fra simpatia ed antipatia diventa troppo netto*...si passa il confine, tutto a discapito di una pseudo credibilità....!!*Non possiam far fare l'arbitro ad un tifoso dichiarato*...non perche possa esser meno bravo...perchè risulterà cmq poco credibile!!


:up: .


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

*bruja*

bentornata e in bocca al lupo .


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Marì: a me è sempre piaciuto molto leggerti.
> Sono profondamente indignata per come ti tratta Fedifrago.
> Veramente vergognoso.
> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà.
> ...


Non e' una questione di orgoglio maschile, non so manco di cosa si tratta ... pero' so per certo che non si puo' essere simpatici/che a tutti ... ma l'Astio dimostratomi (e non solo a me, ma anche verso alcuni di noi "utenti") esce fuori dai binari, da fastidio.

Grazie per la solidarieta'  .


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

.


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> .


ma perché continui a pubblicare post vuoti?:sonar:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma perché continui a pubblicare post vuoti?:sonar:


li posto vuoti perchè il post è la firma:cooldue:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> li posto vuoti perchè il post è la firma:cooldue:


Be' hai postato un punto bianco, io l'ho visto :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Mi piace l'idea della reputazione, la uso anche in un altro forum...:up:


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2010)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> bentornata e in bocca al lupo .


Grazie e conforme al tuo suggerimento che integra la mia scelta preventiva, escluso il messaggio per l'utenza, discuto le faccende amministrative in Amministrazione!
Buone cose
Bruja


----------

